# 2strokesmoke's (formerly JGWarner's) Turbo Diesel Fox



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

(EDIT 8/2011: this project car was sold to the illustrious 2strokesmoke, who will be completing the project. Thanks for all the support folks!)

My '88 Fox wagon will soon be receiving a heart transplant, from an '85 Quantum 1.6 Turbo Diesel. The motor only has 170k (minty by diesel standards) runs great, and was lovingly spared the wrecker's yard by one JohnBarleyCorn.

Why diesel? The Fox weighs about 800lbs less than a QTD, which was already capable of 40+mpg. 50mpg is not unheard of in the lighter TD Jetta and Golf of the era. Fuel economy is the primary benefit here, not screaming power numbers. The turbo will help, but we're still only talking around 70hp. Have no fear, diesel and gasser hp numbers have little comparison. The actual drivability should remain the same. 

The patient:










The donor:










The organs in question:










Surgically removed by Dr. BarleyCorn!










Questions welcome. Updates to follow...


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

:thumbup:


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

Sounds like a great swap! My old MKII jetta 1.6na diesel would regularly achieve 47-50mpg (mixed driving) with 380k on the clock; stout reliable motors for sure. Cant wait to see the MPG figures for the fox. Good luck with the swap!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Just ordered the first batch of parts from AutohausAZ:

1	0009871145	Fuel Hose/Line; Diesel Injector Overflow Line End Plug; Hose Plug
1	016141181 Clutch Release/Throwout Bearing; Guide Sleeve
3	026103085D	Crankshaft Oil Seal; Front; 32x47x10mm
1	026115441A	Oil Filter Gasket; Oil Filter Flange Gasket
1	026198025C	Valve Cover Gasket Set; Rubber with Replacement Studs
4	028129589B	Exhaust Manifold Gasket
1	068103051G	Crankshaft Oil Seal; Rear Main/Crank Seal; 85x105x12mm
1	068109119E	Timing Belt
1	068109243F	Timing Belt Tensioner Pulley/Roller; Metal Roller
2	068115561B	Oil Filter
1	068129717E	Intake Manifold Gasket
4	068130219 Diesel Injector Heat Shield; At Base of Injector; 5mm Orifice
1	068130309 Fuel Hose/Line; Fuel Pipe from Filter to Pump
1	069129620 Air Filter
8	11621711954	8mm Copper Nut; Exhaust Manifold to Cylinder Head
1	2012 Anti-Seize Compound; 100 gram tube
1	3151193041	Clutch Release/Throwout Bearing
1	6050780581	Fuel Hose/Line; Braided Hose 3.2mm ID x 1.9mm Wall; Bulk
1	74010 Fuel Filter
1	811199339B	Engine/Motor Mount; Front Anti-Torque Mount/Bushing
1	811399151B	Manual Trans Transmission Mount
1	893199381B	Engine/Motor Mount
1	893253115 Front Pipe Gasket; At Front Pipe/Wastegate
6	N90206103	Flywheel Bolt; 10x19.5x1mm
1	N90353501	Auxilliary/Intermediate Shaft Oil Seal; O-Ring Front Seal; 56x2mm; At Countershaft/Balanceshaft
1	W0133-1634877	Engine Mount

I really shopped around on these parts, AutohausAZ's prices are almost unbeatable. Everything is brand name, usually german manufacture (Mann, Bosch, etc) and free shipping on orders over $50. They even use OEM part numbers. Love AutohausAZ 

Still more parts to be ordered, and some random stuff AZ doesn't stock.

Stay tuned.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Ordered a new fuel tank today (explanation to follow) from my FLAPS, of all places. Also ordered new radiator surround pieces from the local VW stealership, and they assure me there are plenty left, of all three sections. See my "Who's still got radiator cardboards?" thread. 










#5: 305 121 291 1
#6: 305 121 329 4
#7: 305 121 281 1

Though, I had a funny moment when the VW parts guy said:"You know all these parts are obsolete, right??" :what:
To which I replied: "My whole car is obsolete, pal." 

Things are moving fast- the motor arrives tomorrow! I am headed now to my uncle's place to setup the engine lift. Wee.


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Cool project. Keep us updated with pictures, please.

It ought to move along well with the TD, seeing as how it came with 81(!) hp when new.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Awesome, good luck with the swap! Couldn't have started with a better donor. Please take lots of pics, a well documented diesel swap is very inspiring :thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

No worries, I intend to document this swap so thoroughly you might become UNinspired. :facepalm:


----------



## darthaus (Dec 17, 2008)

There better be room in the garage for when I do my cat and downpipe!


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

It's filling up fast....to the point the 'Beloved' might have to go out!!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Things are moving fast! Pics below, as requested. The swap is taking place at my uncle's (AKA Veedubyoo). 

By the way, this makes my uncle one indisputably cool dude. As for my cousin (darthaus) there's plenty of room for your VR6 A4. In the driveway.

The motor arrived this morning, born by JohnBarleyCorn's Quantum Syncro, seen below in all it's two tone glory:










I had to grab a money shot of the 5-cyl yumminess:










My uncle's driveway, full of VWs! In this shot, a BX wagon, B2 wagon syncro, my uncle's B4 wagon TDI, and buried in the snowbank beyond, his daughter's A4 sedan. All that was missing was my uncle's B5 wagon and his son's A4 sedan VR6! We dig dubs around here, can you tell?










My first glimpse of the 1.6 TD with it's 9Q trans still attached. Replete with black goop:










JohnBarleyCorn (Pete, in real life) and his friend Cameron were on the way through CT to pick up a motor in NY, and saved me the trip to Cape Cod by dropping off the TD on the way. The stars really aligned on this deal, it worked out great for everyone. Now I want one of those little trailers. Thanks again JBC! 

The TD was promptly unloaded and came to rest in the workspace:










And the work began. First job was to remove the transmission. Edcon91 II is the lucky buyer for this trans. That's right, I'm not using the 9Q. I decided to use the PSA for the lower 5th gear RPM. I do alot of highway cruising for work, and the goal of this swap is drivable fuel economy. 

This one's for you, Edcon:









Next came the pressure plate, clutch, flywheel, starter and it's wiring, then the fuel filter line, power steering bracket, A/C compressor and bracket, turbo and turbo drain line. All residual oil was drained from the motor. Here's how she currently sits:




























Also, this label on the valve cover made me ROFL:










And incidentally, I've never seen a dog sleep so hard:










*PHEW* what a day! More tomorrow!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

More pics of the Citroën!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> More pics of the Citroën!


... Only a foxer! :laugh::facepalm::laugh:

And dude, that engine isn't oily _at all_. I came here expecting to see pictures of a totally sludged over engine. 

Disappointed. 

That's just six digits of mileage and no powerwashing in its history that you're seeing, not any kind of extraordinary slime. 

I feel lied to. 


It's also 6AM and I'm still up. Thus all the smilies. :wave: :laugh:


:thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

doppelfaust said:


> More pics of the Citroën!


OK I'm impressed! Was wondering how long it would be before someone noticed what was in the background(and recognised it!)


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Belongs to Veedubyoo. Loving mechanical restoration done, cosmetic underway. I've driven it on several occasions, she rides like a cloud on the breeze!

I'll let him fill in the details. It sure makes a nice background to work against.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool! Glad things are getting going.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> This one's for you, Edcon:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

JGWarner said:


> that citroen is a cool car, i would daily it for sure, drive her right into the ground! as i did with my peugeot diesel 504


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Fusor2 said:


> Fusor2 said:
> 
> 
> > that citroen is a cool car, i would daily it for sure, drive her right into the ground!
> ...


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm confused, what is needed for the cosmetic restoration? It looks prestine!

Sorry, I'll leave this out of your thread Jonathan.

Let me get this out of my system, I LOVE THAT CAR. I've always wanted to ride in one.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The camera is generous, sadly. It needs paint pretty badly and there's a few rust holes in the outer panels, though I understand she's physically sound. The roof is fiberglass. The trim isn't chrome, it's actually stainless steel, which is why it looks so damn good for it's age. 

Come out to visit, Steve. I'm sure you'd get a ride in it.

TD content:

Not too much done today, mostly just moving stuff around and organization. I took a bunch of greasy parts home to clean. I've got the intake manifold soaking in my kitchen sink like a dirty pot. :laugh:

I took tomorrow off work, so perhaps more will come off the motor. We'll see.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today, off came the exhaust manifold, passenger side motor mount and bracket, both coolant flanges, vacuum pump, the stupid glowplug buss bar, cold start cable, oil filter, oil cooler, oil filter flange, oil/air separator, injection pump throttle cable bracket, cruise control bellows and bracket, all coolant hoses and the hardpipe. All bolts are being meticulously bagged and tagged. Lots of bolts were coated with anti-seize, so obviously someone cared enough to do something right for a change. Good sign, I hope.










She looks pretty bare now.



















Hey look, a block heater...



















Got a good look at the engine code. This in an MD, as opposed to a CY. That means hydraulic lifters, and that saves me some work.










Apparently these motors are pretty rare, only produced for 11 months from '84 to '85 and only available in the Quantum. It also means I have a Garret T3 turbo instead of the more usual K24. This caught me by surprise when I wiped away a thick layer of gunk to reveal the "AiResearch" logo... more on the turbo later.

Both the head and the intake manifold were cast on March 29, 1985. Nearly every part is marked "Germany" very clearly.










You could not ask for a more perfect space to work. I am deeply grateful to my uncle for letting me use his garage and many of his tools. 

I brought home a pile of parts, and sorted through the box of random bits that came with the motor. I will most likely spend the next week scrubbing grease off metal. 

:beer:


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Nice swap project! 

Looking on doing any upgrades to the engine? Intercooler, water injection, etc? Just curious. Cant' wait to see the fuel economy result. 

I laugh when people brag about their Prius or whatever. Old technology out there that cost a lot less can do as good (or if you look at the real big picture), much better!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I am planning to intercool down the road, but not right away. I want the motor in, clean and running first. I am deleting some things however- such as the EGR. Obviously I already ditched the A/C, cruise control and power steering that came with the QTD setup. The glowplug system will be custom and far better than stock.

The overpressure valve, which is just a backup for the wastegate, is also on the way out. That way I can eventually push the boost beyond the 10 PSI factory limit. The turbo will be freshly rebuilt anyway. 

I don't plan to go crazy with mods, however. Fuel economy is the point of this swap, after all. That said- the beauty of diesel is that some power mods actually IMPROVE your FE. :facepalm:


----------



## bigdaddykool99 (Jan 13, 2011)

JGWarner said:


> I am planning to intercool down the road, but not right away. I want the motor in, clean and running first. I am deleting some things however- such as the EGR. Obviously I already ditched the A/C, cruise control and power steering that came with the QTD setup. The glowplug system will be custom and far better than stock.
> 
> The overpressure valve, which is just a backup for the wastegate, is also on the way out. That way I can eventually push the boost beyond the 10 PSI factory limit. The turbo will be freshly rebuilt anyway.
> 
> I don't plan to go crazy with mods, however. Fuel economy is the point of this swap, after all. That said- the beauty of diesel is that some power mods actually IMPROVE your FE. :facepalm:


looks like you had a lot of fun


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Intake manifold is finally clean. Wish I had taken "before" shots, it was nasty. I still need to make block-off plates for the EGR and over-pressure valve.



















That's right. It's gonna be one of _those_ swaps.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow!! Thats impressive...I saw it before...:what:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

That's why they call it Elbow Grease, right? :laugh:

Sorry vortex, private joke.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I demand more pictures of dirty engine parts made clean and fresh! 

Also, I nominate this moment as a time to go crazy-nuts with a can of engine paint.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Chevy orange!  bleh. 

Yeah this block will be high temp POR-15, probably with matching valve cover and oil pan. Color? I dunno, probably just black. Suggestions?

Was swamped with work this week, but I'm still making the intake manifold's two block-off plates. They're coming along nicely.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Dirty parts.










The T3:










Sadly, the turbo has a bit of play in the shaft. When I removed the downpipe oil poured out the turbine end, not a good sign. I'll be sending it for a professional rebuild, unless a plum turbo falls into my lap.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I finished making the intake manifold block-off plates. Bye bye EGR and BOV... :wave:



















Below is a testament to the power in "Purple Power" cleanser. This injection pump throttle cable bracket _was_ painted black. It is no longer. That was after soaking for about 3 hours in half strength solution. Supposedly it pits aluminum in less time. I've only been using it on the steel/iron parts, but it works wonders. :thumbup:










Had an argument with the dealer about the stupid radiator ducting, they messed up my order a second time. More on that later.

Big box of "presents" arrived from AutohausAZ. Still more parts to be ordered, amazingly.

Should be a fun weekend! Let's see how quick I can get to painting the block.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Those block off plates look like they came from the factory, nice work.

Obligatory pile of parts pic for Autohaus order is necessary, do it!


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

Impressive build so far! Keep it up. Keep it CLEAN!!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

*Who wants a solid 9Q ?*

Edcon regrettably had to back out, he's got a deal cooking for a whole QTD, and I can't blame him. That means I can either use the 9Q, or sell it outright and buy Edcons PSA (we were going to trade plus cash, the 9Q being in demand) but this has me thinking about transmission options.

I got to talking with VW Fox (AKA THE Adam) and he mentioned if I really want a low 5th...

9Q 5th @ 65 mph = 3029 RPM
PSA 5th @ 65 mph = 2821 RPM
5M 5th @ 65 mph = 2489 RPM !!!

The 5M has the tallest 5th available in a longitudinal transmission- 0.600. Of course, good luck finding a 5M, they're pretty rare. Only came in early 1.7L B2s. Well what do you know? I just found an affordable 5M in NH. Might be picking it up this weekend! That makes this an even better deal than the one I had going with Edcon, so everybody wins.

And that means I can sell the 9Q outright. You're welcome, Foxers. This trans will make someone very happy! :beer:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> Obligatory pile of parts pic for Autohaus order is necessary, do it!


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

OoooooooAaaaaaaaaaaahh!!opcorn::heart:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Nummy parts!

That is a decently long fuel feed hose, but have you given thought to where you're going to mount your fuel filter? I guess you now have a circle of availability, where it can go without stretching your new fuel hose too much...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Deleting the ignition coil and idle boost valves will leave a nice spot on the firewall for the fuel filter. And I have the entire bracket, not just the flange. Besides, that's the factory location for the filter on B chassis cars, including the diesel BX in Argentina.


----------



## My Big (Dec 26, 2010)

Watching!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

Nice collection of parts. 
Are you willing to ship the 9Q?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Not really willing to ship the 9Q unless it comes to that. You're not the first person to ask, either.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Not a whole lot done tonight. Got the pulleys off. Finally removed that weird power steering bracket under the water pump. LOTS of parts cleaning done this week, and lots of parts moved to and from the uncles place. I forgot to take a photo of the new fuel tank. Didn't take the injection pump off yet since I'm still waiting for some special tools.

As I left her tonight.










Got the valve cover off. This looks like a mechanical head. Doesn't make sense, the MD is supposed to have hydraulic lifters. The cam looks new, I was amazed. 










I love this engine stand.










Do a barrel roll!!! (Press Z or R twice)


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> Deleting the ignition coil and idle boost valves will leave a nice spot on the firewall for the fuel filter. And I have the entire bracket, not just the flange. Besides, that's the factory location for the filter on B chassis cars, including the diesel BX in Argentina.


That was my issue, I didn't have the whole bracket with mine. Ended up having to make one, but it went in that same location.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

So, it appears it has mech lifters after all. The folks on vwdiesel.net assure me this was common with the early ME engines as well, they were "supposed to be" hydro, but in actuality the early builds got mech lifters. Poo. You can't put a mech head on a hydro block, right? There'd be a huge leak where the second oil port goes. And this head was cast on 3/29/1985, so it fits the vintage. It must be factory.



















Well, I guess I can't be too disappointed. I thought it was a CY when I bought it, which meant mech lifters and a K24. So the only difference with this MD is the Garret T3. I should be more relieved that I might not have to rebuild my turbo, instead of whining about mech lifters!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> Well, I guess I can't be too disappointed. I thought it was a CY when I bought it, which meant mech lifters and a K24. So the only difference with this MD is the Garret T3. I should be more relieved that I might not have to rebuild my turbo, instead of whining about mech lifters!


Mechanical tappets are more marginally more efficient anyway. 

Since you're putting the T3 on there instead of doing a flipped up K03 install, going to move your Fox manifold over for some lower bias intake manifold goodness?

Planning to paint up your exhaust manifold at all? I went totally nuts with the paint when I was rebuilding my 1.5. Chrysler blue block, cast iron coloured aluminum bits, black cast iron bits... :laugh:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm going to use the QTD manifold primarily for the ability to later down the road use the Fox intake (or similar). Also, I already have the QTD downpipe, and it's intact, and it seems like it might fit with little modification.

I have not decided anything finish-wise on the exhaust manifold. Paint is out of the question. I'm either going to sandblast the manifold and get it ceramic coated or just leave it alone entirely. I doubt anything other than a coating would last, and that might be too expensive. I will be doing something with the heat shields, however. They look like they've been stuck under the hood of a car for 25 years. :sly:

Today: valve cover after soaking overnight in degreaser, LOTS of scrubbing, sanding up to 800 grit, then buffed down with 0000 steel wool.










1,500F primer.










Paint tonight, then I'll be baking this and a bunch of other parts in an oven.


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

JGWarner said:


> You can't put a mech head on a hydro block, right? There'd be a huge leak where the second oil port goes.


Couple ways around this if you really wanted to - the head, or the block with the additional oil drain hole can be tapped and a pipe plug (tapered thread) installed, threaded just below the gasket mating surface. When GTI 'big valve' heads just came out, people would weld up the additional hole, and partially weld up the larger drain hole to the smaller size of the older block. It can be done with a plug and a reducer bushing if you wanted to. 

Just an FYI - keep up the great progress.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I've seen photos of that arrangement before, but my question was more rhetorical. I wondered if a PO had slapped on a mech head not knowing or caring the old head was hydraulic. It turns out the head AND the block are mech, therefore the MD code does not strictly mean hydro (even tho that's what all the manuals say, grr). Thanks for the info tho!

Just put the first coat of gloss black on the valve cover... Wow. Also polished up the fuel filter bracket and finished the fuel injector hard lines. Pictures soon.

Headed to my uncle's now. He's on the way home from a trip to VT, and offered the stop off and pick up my 5M transmission in NH along the way. What a guy!!

Who wants this 9Q?


----------



## greggearhead (Jul 28, 2002)

Ah, I understand your point now. Nothing wrong with Mech lifters, just a little more maintenance. 

Great to have supportive family. I'd take you up on the 9Q, but I already have one I'm swapping into my Audi Fox Automatic. 

http://www.dog.mp3equipped.com/cgi-bin/ubb-cgi_bin/ultimatebb.cgi?ubb=get_topic;f=1;t=000074


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Valve cover is done, as you can see above. More clean parts below, all unique to diesel: Fuel injector hard lines, throttle cable bracket, vac pump hold-down clamp and the fuel filter mount. 










Don't get too excited, those injector lines are just painted. Tho the fuel filter bracket is au naturel.

So, this is my new fuel tank:










Why do I need a new fuel tank? The Fox is one of the few VW offerings that came with a metal fuel tank. Not a problem for a gasoline-only model. But most other VWs had plastic tanks, including the Quantum, as these models had the diesel option. Supposedly the Fox tank was zinc galvanized from the factory to deter corrosion (That has not been 100% verified, if you have proof otherwise please post). 

Why is galvanization a problem? Diesel is pretty harsh on some metals, including zinc. It actually has the propensity to strip zinc coating right off the steel. This not only shortens the longevity of the tank, but it wreaks havoc on the fuel system. Zinc can be re-deposited as little ingots in the injection pump, or burned in combustion creating unusually toxic exhaust. In short, diesel + zinc = bad juju.

You have three options for a diesel Fox: 

1. Locate a plastic tank that fits (impossible, the fox tank is unique, though you could rig something generic in the trunk of a sedan. I have a wagon.)
OR
2. Strip the inside of the original tank with acid and line with POR-15 or similar (effective but alot of work, lining could still come off later and gum things up. Plus I'm too lazy for that.)
OR
3. Purchase a new metal fuel tank by a manufacturer who uses diesel-safe coatings (no-zinc).

I chose option 3. There is a great manufacturer in Canada called Spectra, and they use a particular steel called Ni-terne. This is nickel-flashed steel coated with tin. Safe for everything except perhaps straight bio-diesel (which eats alot of stuff). I ordered my Spectra tank through Autozone, and it was more affordable than I expected. Even includes the o-ring seal.

Plus, my old tank is VERY rusty. I'm amazed it doesn't leak. :facepalm:

Below, a side-by-side of my two 5-speeds, the 5M (left) and the 9Q (right). They're externally identical, except for the reverse light switch wiring.










My uncle was extremely kind to pick up this 5M for me on his way back from VT. It came from a Quantum Coupe currently getting a VR6. The surprise was this guy's roommate was our own maderabmx! My uncle got to see his slammed Fox and mini-tank. Now I wish I had gone myself!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Coat your new tank! Its too purdy to let it rust away like your old tank.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The whole point of the new tank was so I didn't have to coat it. Unless you mean the outside? It's ni-terne outside too. It's got a thin layer of grease right now, I might clean it off and give it a spray job. 

In any case it ought to last at least 20 years.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> The whole point of the new tank was so I didn't have to coat it. Unless you mean the outside? It's ni-terne outside too. It's got a thin layer of grease right now, I might clean it off and give it a spray job.
> 
> In any case it ought to last at least 20 years.


I thought it was clear I meant the outside...


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

JGWarner said:


> My uncle was extremely kind to pick up this 5M for me on his way back from VT. It came from a Quantum Coupe currently getting a VR6. The surprise was this guy's roommate was our own maderabmx! My uncle got to see his slammed Fox and mini-tank. Now I wish I had gone myself!


haha heck yes man! you should have come up!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I will when the swap is done man, don't worry! 

I'll bring a bag of marshmallows for the mini-panzer.


----------



## minitank (Jan 29, 2008)

hahaha YESS


----------



## flatnbagged (May 10, 2010)

Haha it's a small world man, let me know how that trans works out!


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

Not to just pop back into the Fox Forum after several years ( I'm the former BillLebob if any one remembers me....)

That QTD.... I hope you took care of the grill/headlight surrounds when you pulled the motor. When I parted my QTD, I sold the grill and surrounds for $200+ to a a german ( with a bidding war no less) and the cluster alone sold for nearly $300 to a German on ebay. I could have sold the rest of the US spec parts for a ton too if they were in better shape.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

JohnBarleyCorn removed the motor, I'm sure he saved everything he could. He's our local parts resource, haha.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Sold the 9Q. The lucky buyer is picking it up tomorrow AM. Thanks for all the interest folks, I just didn't feel like shipping. 

Also sold the cruise control diaphragm bracket that came with the TD. Someone just asked for it on the vwdiesel.net forums, got enough to buy my new glowplugs with. Nice ones. Bosch Duraterms.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The 9Q was picked up this morning, off to it's new home in another Fox!

Finally got my radiator ducting.










I put some time in at the garage today. The injection pump is off, and it's associated brackets. Found a deep 11mm socket made a perfect lock for the sprocket. 
Also removed the water pump, and the timing belt. Tossed the old thermostat and tensioner. 










I just about ran out of elbow grease, but this side of the engine is looking alot better.
"Before" shot here: http://i187.photobucket.com/albums/x3/macwarnerbellows/manifoldless.jpg










One of my uncle's tips worked great here- SOS pads really bring back the aluminum. :thumbup:

Much time was spent "helping" (read: watching with a :beer my uncle battle with a particularly recalcitrant upper strut mount nut on his B4 TDI. 4 hours later, the nut was free. Needless to say, this small victory was celebrated with... more :beer:.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

This is looking absolutely sweet so far. Looks like you're wasting no time...updates every day with progress and pics :thumbup:

This is an interesting thread to follow...keep it up :beer:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Paging progress update, paging Progress Update. Progress Update, please report to the thread. Thank you.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Been scrubbing parts at home. Injection pump is done. Brackets await paint. 

POR-15 engine enamel is arriving today, hopefully the block will be painted this weekend.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Whooohooo....got my struts done...maybe while you're here you can help me with my foam doors on the B4 this weekend

Meantime the diesel on the stand is looking sweet!!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Did you do the control arms too?

This weekend sounds like a plan. :beer:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Did you do the control arms too?
> 
> This weekend sounds like a plan. :beer:


Done..got the skinned knuckles to prove it! Next: Heater core and doors...heated seat harness.....


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Veedubyoo said:


> ...heated seat harness.....


Nice. This B4 is going to give your B5 a run for it's money!


----------



## oRANGEJULIUS (Jul 30, 2006)

looking good!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Got my POR-15 engine paint kit. I really couldn't beat the price for including everything I needed. :thumbup:










And this is as clean as the injection pump is getting.



















I was able to delete the "extra" lower throttle arm, which was for cruise control. It just bolted on to the main arm.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


>


So... when are you going to clean the pump? 

I kid, I kid!:laugh:

Looking good, man.:thumbup:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

turbinepowered said:


> So... when are you going to clean the pump?


That's it...get out the emery cloth!!ic:


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

Veedubyoo said:


> Fusor2 said:
> 
> 
> > This man needs to be beaten early and often...:facepalm:
> ...


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Fusor2 said:


> Veedubyoo said:
> 
> 
> > Whats wrong with my idea? cars are meant to be enjoyed and driven.
> ...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Veedubyoo said:


> Fusor2 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all about driven and enjoyed...clearly this isn't a garage queen...so she shall be driven...JUST NOT INTO THE GROUND!!:sly:
> ...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Fusor2 said:


> Whats wrong with my idea? cars are meant to be enjoyed and driven.


The suggestion you be beaten was made by my uncle, the owner of that Citroen. If you had any idea how much work and research he has undertaken just to get it to it's current state, you would understand how ridiculous your notions sound. The simple fact that this car is registered and driveable (with some degree of reliability I might add) says alot about veedubyoo's passion.

And believe me, it gets driven plenty (in good weather). I've even driven it on several occasions- because my uncle is not uptight and anal like some car collectors. This is not part of some fleet of cars in a museum- It's his one "fun" car. Also, there's a strong emotional link to his recently late father, who owned and loved these cars back in South Africa.

There's a reason you don't see these cars every day, they don't last forever. He's trying to KEEP if from the crusher, not hasten it's demise. It has reached an age where it no longer needs to be "driven into the ground" to be enjoyed.

/rant

V- TD swap content -V

Just now I am down with the flu. Engine is awaiting paint, but my next few weekends will be tied up with helping my parents AND grandparents move, AND attending a wedding, AND my brother coming up to visit AND etc...

And it's cold anyway- not ideal for paint curing. 99% of the cleaning is done. So after paint, the fun stuff begins! :beer:


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

wow you guys are just something else, congrats on all the research and work you put into such a unique car that over 97 percent of our population here in the states could never identify let alone pronounce.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I think we're going to take that as a compliment and move on. Thanks.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Fusor2 said:


> wow you guys are just something else, congrats on all the research and work you put into such a unique car that over 97 percent of our population here in the states could never identify let alone pronounce.


I didn't mean anything by my comments,all meant with a healthy dose of tongue in cheek, glad you can appreciate the car for what it is.

The big news right now is the diesel motor is really taking shape, must say I'm amazed at the research one JGWarner has put into this project, only a fraction of which has made it into this thread. Definitely shows how to go about doing a conversion like this, it's truly going to look like a factory installation, I like to keep things as close to stock as possible, not that I don't like improvements to be made when new technology warrants but I prefer things to remain true to the marque(just my opinion, each to his own)...this is going to be fantastic when it's completed!:thumbup:


----------



## Fusor2 (Mar 16, 2009)

hey, much respect here, i know the effort in having such an obscure car, having owned a peugeot 504 diesel i know it is an effort keeping one going, granted the peugeot is maybe a little less rare, 


I keep looking in on the diesel build because i also want to put a diesel in a fox, i already had a 16v fox and just looking to be different 
cheers :beer:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Fusor2 said:


> hey, much respect here, i know the effort in having such an obscure car, having owned a peugeot 504 diesel i know it is an effort keeping one going, granted the peugeot is maybe a little less rare,
> 
> 
> I keep looking in on the diesel build because i also want to put a diesel in a fox, i already had a 16v fox and just looking to be different
> cheers :beer:


Diesel Fox are awesome.  Turbodiesel Fox are even better. :thumbup:

I have some diesel parts I am willing to part with, and a whole 1.5 diesel with the fixes (head studs and such) that I'm willing to sell to a Foxer for a good price.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

You should put that 1.5 in the fox and pair it with a K03 and you know it! Tho your other idea is cool too.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Alright, while I haven't a proper update, I can mention this.

I ordered a set of four Bosch duraterm glowplugs from a seller on eBay, for an astoundingly reasonable price, including shipping. En route, the US Postal Service decided to DESTROY the package.

The aftermath:










Notice anything? No? Really? How about the fact that only THREE plugs made it!? Way to go, USPS.

I contacted the seller, pointing out that the packaging may have been a little flimsy, and whether he'd be willing to ship a replacement. To his credit, he immediately offered not only to replace the missing plug, but any and ALL plugs if they were found defective or damaged. I tested the other three, which appeared healthy. I asked for only one replacement which arrived a day later, VERY well packed.

Kudos to somone who still believes in customer service. His eBay username is phatboy288. I believe he also sells on the vortex as 84DieselWabbit. Quality chap. :thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Finally, some progress worth photographing.

Got the block as clean as it was going to get last week with Marine Clean:










Got the oil pan off, masked everything and prepped for POR-15 with their Metal Ready product. This "converts" rust into a zinc coating that POR-15 loves to stick to. You keep the block wet with it for about 30 mins then rinse off. When it dries it turns whitish, like a sugar coating.










Then on went a thin coat of straight POR-15, then 3 hours later a thicker coat of gloss enamel. I have to say, these products seem to actually do everything they claim, and 4oz is FAR more than enough POR-15 to paint an entire engine. The pint of enamel alone could do 10 or 12 of these blocks, easily. 




























And here are my new-to-me QSW seats that went in last week... (ironically, they came out of that two-tone QSW on the first page of this thread  )










Roxy approves.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


>



:heart:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Lookin' good!


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

LOL, I have the same seats from a Quantum sedan in my Fox. Same interior too! 
Cool.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

They are supah comfy-daioh.


----------



## cfvwtuner (Jan 19, 2001)

Me too, Me too! I have the quantum seats too. 
It's amazing how they are the same material and match


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

I wish I had a set of quantum seats too


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

ripemdry said:


> I wish I had a set of quantum seats too


 I have a set of Quantum seats I'm willing to sell for cheap, but they're blue vinyl, not fabric.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The POR-15 has now cured rock hard. I finally managed to find enough time to head out to my uncles place and get some stuff done. 

Last night I mounted the oil filter bracket + gasket, tested and installed the new glow plugs, and swapped in the shoulderless valve cover studs for the new rubber gasket there. Not much, but damn does it feel good to be putting things back together! Especially clean parts with fresh gaskets, antiseize and a proper torque wrench. Just a joy. 

All 4 of the old glowplugs tested fine (with jumper cables), so I'm saving them for spares. They aren't Bosch tho. The placement of the diesel injection pump next to the head makes glowplugs #3 and #4 ridiculously easy to change, and #1 and #2 ridiculously difficult (with the injection pump installed). So as a rule you ALWAYS put new plugs in #1 and #2 when the IP is out. The "questionable" spares can go in #3 and #4. 

Slow but steady! :beer:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Yay for progress:thumbup:


----------



## wakeboard4life07 (Jun 22, 2007)

just curious. did you buy the hydro head? if so would you wanna sell it if you still have it?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Huh? No, it's a mech lifter head and block, a hydro head would be useless. 

I do have a ported and polished hydro gasser head I need to sell, but that's another kettle of fish.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> All 4 of the old glowplugs tested fine (with jumper cables), so I'm saving them for spares. They aren't Bosch tho. The placement of the diesel injection pump next to the head makes glowplugs #3 and #4 ridiculously easy to change, and #1 and #2 ridiculously difficult (with the injection pump installed). So as a rule you ALWAYS put new plugs in #1 and #2 when the IP is out. The "questionable" spares can go in #3 and #4.


 A ratcheting box-end wrench makes changing 1 & 2 incredibly easy. :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

turbinepowered said:


> A ratcheting box-end wrench makes changing 1 & 2 incredibly easy. :thumbup:


 Ratcheting box end wrenches make many tasks incredibly easy. Hands down my favorite tool.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

doppelfaust said:


> Ratcheting box end wrenches make many tasks incredibly easy. Hands down my favorite tool.


 Agreed hands down...and here is the tool that has got me out of many a jam by far...the stubby, swiveling speed boxwrench..


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Never had much of a good experience with the swiveling kind, alas.


----------



## wakeboard4life07 (Jun 22, 2007)

no the other head in the pic is a hydro head. didnt know what that was to or if you were using it


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

wakeboard4life07 said:


> no the other head in the pic is a hydro head. didnt know what that was to or if you were using it


The picture with two heads is for illustrative purposes, those are not his heads. I assume its a reference image from the internets.


----------



## wakeboard4life07 (Jun 22, 2007)

o lol its all good. was just wondering


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Ah, no probs. Yeah I added that pic for ref only. :beer:

Did absolutely nothing towards the swap today! :thumbdown::facepalm:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Did absolutely nothing towards the swap today! :thumbdown::facepalm:


Ah theres still time this week! Come on over while I do some suspension work on the B5 Yay!!


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

Forget the B5 work on the Citroën!! me and my friend still talk about that car. I almost convinced the wife I needed one


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Some goodies arrived from German Auto Parts:










Rubber oil pan gasket
Water pump, complete assembly (new, german made :thumbup
Front and rear main seal carrier gaskets
Pilot bearing
EGR port gasket
Thermostat , stock temp
Radiator fan switch and gasket 
Starter bushing
CV joint bolts, 8x50mm
Oil cooler
...and a gaggle of O-rings.

Spent some time on the motor today. Installed the intake and exhaust manifolds, and the intake's block-off plates. I couldn't torque down the intake manifold bolts since I'm missing one (seller removed them before sale, only 5 were found in a box...)










Also mounted the oil cooler and oil filter:










This setup is enormous! It's just so thick and long that I'm not sure it it will fit. (that's what she sai- nevermind) Think it will clear the clutch release arm?










It's got to clear, right? I mean the release arm is the same on the 9Q as the PW... and from this angle it looks like it might clear:










Now I'm just missing a bunch of hardware. Need shorter water pump bolts (the stock ones went through a power steering pump bracket that was obviously deleted) and some assorted hardware that was too crusty to re-use.

Veedubyoo, I left some Killian's in the fridge. :beer:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Veedubyoo, I left some Killian's in the fridge. :beer:


Yup...got the Killians!!:beer: Sorry I wasn't around..saw you on RT6 en-route...tough to miss a Fox wagon in these parts...evidently a B4V Passat blends a little better...how'd you like the new diesel in the yard??


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Veedubyoo said:


> ..saw you on RT6 en-route...tough to miss a Fox wagon in these parts...evidently a B4V Passat blends a little better


NOPE! I saw you pass me on RT6. And a few minutes later I saw your B5 wagon pass too! Less rare but I recognized it by the special license plate, since it's like mine.

The new diesel is something else! I gave it a once over during my first beer. It meets my approval. :thumbup:

Oh, don't get excited folks, it's a just a Powerstroke...  Allowable for business purposes only, of course.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Oh, don't get excited folks, it's a just a Powerstroke...  Allowable for business purposes only, of course.


Some call it a Powerjoke...time will tell....motor is looking more and more like it's looking for a home!


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

I like Killians :beer:

The project is looking good!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Veedubyoo said:


> Some call it a Powerjoke...time will tell....motor is looking more and more like it's looking for a home!


If it's one of the good ones (Read: 7.3 PS) then it sure as crap will fall out of butts tomorrow isn't a joke. Ours has taken everything we've thrown at it and still kept right on rumbling on. 

JG: My by this point very tired mind wants to tell me to tell you that it thinks that the shorter bolts on the Fox manifold will fit and work to hold down a diesel manifold. That *might* only apply to NA manifolds, though. I dunno, I'm quite tired, but it was worth mentioning.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks, I'm just going to buy a new bolt, it's not that long.

Still have to do the front and rear main seals and carrier gaskets, the cam seal, intermediate shaft seal and o-ring, check the oil pump gear lash (possibly also run a plastigauge under the bearing caps for peace of mind) then button up the oil pan, install the vac pump and seal, water pump and seals, thermostat and cover and seal, wire up the glowplugs, install injection pump and new fuel supply line, new heatshields for new injectors (that's a new wrinkle), fuel return lines, fuel hard lines, reference boost line from the intake to the LDA, install the exhaust manifold heat shields, the turbo and it's gasket (w00t!), the turbo hard oil supply line and soft oil drain line with their seals, install the crank sprocket and pulley, intermediate shaft pulley and water pump pulley, injection pump sprocket and cam sprocket, timing belt, set initial timing, sort out an acceptable alternator mounting and belt arrangement, front mount (another wrinkle), install the essential coolant hoses (some fox, some quantum), steal the oil deflector from the fox, install the pilot bearing, flywheeel, clutch, pressure plate and THEN start thinking about fitting this mess into it's new home!

That's not even mentioning stripping out the old motor AND transmission AND fuel system AND fuel tank and replacing it ALL, finding a place to wedge the new fuel filter, possibly cleaning/painting the engine bay, altering the bay wiring, building the glowplug system, routing the cold start cable, deleting A/C and EGR systems, swapping in a new radiator and coolant reservoir and all hoses and rad ducting cardboards, sorting out a downpipe and mating it to the existing exhaust, installing the intake filter and hoses, cleaning/draining/refilling/installing the 5speed transmission with it's new throwout bearing, starter bushing and 5speed linkage (with new bushings, of course!), new clutch cable, new mounts all round, the starter, AND finally working out the inevitable kinks and stuff I forgot along the way.

What the hell was I thinking when I started this?? :screwy:

:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:


I'm planning to take some time off work, maybe 4 days straddling a weekend (so 6 days total) to practically _*live*_ at my uncle's garage to get the lion's share done. This diddling around for only a few hours at a time is costing me a fortune in gas, but I have no TIME!


----------



## DasBaldGuy (Jan 12, 2005)

I dig this build...makes me wish I was able to stick to my original Fox Diesel build (did you see all the powdercoated diesel parts?). :thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

DasBaldGuy said:


> (did you see all the powdercoated diesel parts?). :thumbup:


They add 10+HP...


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> They add 10+HP...


They are definitely easier to keep clean!


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

Bump to a CT Foxer 

Project seems to be coming along great, i will def be following this thread just to see the finished project..Keep up the good work and stay commited :beer:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Cool. You're more than welcome to see the finished project in person even, I'll need witnesses!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Water pump is installed, (with new shorter bolts, since the QTD power steering pump bracket was deleted for this swap), thermostat installed, intake is finally torqued down (was waiting on a missing bolt) EGR blockoff on exhaust manifold is installed (I actually found a factory blockoff, complete with part number). Did a few other general organization/cleaning things, getting back on track.

Hoping to restore my previous pace. I had some financial setbacks and twisted my ankle a few weeks back, besides my lack of free time. I also had to focus on some projects that make money, rather than cost money!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

turbinepowered said:


> If it's one of the good ones (Read: 7.3 PS)


It is! I got to drive it last night, and it is a blast. The garret turbo is massive!


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

JGWarner said:


> Cool. You're more than welcome to see the finished project in person even, I'll need witnesses!


When shes finished we have a euro meet every thurday night up at Lowes plaza in Plainville.. idk how far from plainville u are but your more than welcome to come up and meet some others and show off ur finished project. i wanna see it after its done for sure :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

C'mon, we need to see the ic: of that slick waterpump!..opcorn:
(I cannot tell a lie I saw the flash going off over there..:laugh


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

OEM EGR port blockoff plate on exhaust manifold (was shipped to me from Norway):










New waterpump (german made) w/ new hardware:










The upper bolts (red arrow) are temporary, the injection pump bracket will overlap them both later, when longer bolts will go in..


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

Any updates?


----------



## Poweruser (Apr 4, 2010)

I want to buy it when you are done.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Poweruser said:


> I want to buy it when you are done.


----------



## GTI Junkie (Feb 10, 2011)

Yes, Updates!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Progress has slowed due to money issues- I had to focus on some "profitable" projects. My ankle is just about healed, unbelievably slow. But I'll be ramping up again starting later this week. I'm not going to have access to this work space for much longer, so it'll definitely be wrapped up within the next two months. And I know my uncle is ready to dive in with me and get this swap DUN. 

It's long from dead, no worries! And I still frequent this board, though I've been quiet. :beer:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Poweruser said:


> I want to buy it when you are done.


Get in line! You're not the first to say that. It is comforting that someone else might want my 23 year-old econo-box, instead of sending her to the crusher. But I plan to put some MILES on this swap, sorry. Gotta pay for itself in fuel savings- for bragging rights!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Worked on the TD oil pan today. It had a huge dent in the bottom, whacked that out with a BFH, then gave it a coat of POR-15. Pics next time. Before I button up the bottom I've got to check the condition of the oil pump, and possibly run a plastigauge under the main bearings.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Good to see progress. Can't wait till you get it done. opcorn:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, this project officially has a deadline. My uncle is (quite suddenly though happily) moving to Arizona, so my workspace (and his general expertise) won't be available after the first week of August. Obviously, if we had all known this sooner the swap would be done by now! 

SO... watch this space. A hive of activity is about to ensue. I'm going to spend the evening sorting out the few parts I have left at my house that need cleaning/de-rusting/painting/replacing/etc and budgeting out the last few parts I need. Having trouble finding 155 bar injector nozzles.

If worse comes to it, we'll get the physical swap done, then tow the unfinished masterpiece to my apartment, where I'll hopefully get her running and de-bugged before Fall.

:beer:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> :beer:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

It was so bland I forgot about it. Seriously, who misses a BUD? I'll replace it with 12 REAL beers on Wednesday, savvy?

"It's not just for breakfast anymore" :laugh:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> It was so bland I forgot about it. Seriously, who misses a BUD? I'll replace it with 12 REAL beers on Wednesday, savvy?
> 
> "It's not just for breakfast anymore" :laugh:


Mums the word, my lips are sealed...I think I'll go stock up now. After all if we're going to get anything accomplished tomorrow we'll need the necessities...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

No worries, just got paid. Make room in the fridge.

:beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer:
:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Epoxy-painted a pile of bracketry and random parts tonight- the last of the parts not already at the garage. Hopefully they'll be coming with me tomorrow morning. I'm scaling back the level of anal cleanliness I originally set out to accomplish, instead going to focus on getting the swap done. Things will be clean, just not necessarily OEM factory fresh. I do still plan to scour the engine bay and re-spray it.

Next time: PICS


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

No pics, can't find the camera.

Today: replaced front main seal and carrier gasket, rear main seal and carrier gasket, cam seal, intermediate shaft seal, checked oil pump gear lash for wear (it's like new, less than .007mm), installed freshly POR-15'd oil pan and it's new rubber gasket, painted a few random parts. My uncle very kindly dug up a place that could get my 155 bar injector nozzles and I ordered a set. turbinepowered will be rebuilding my injectors for me, since he's got a pop testing rig.

Changing those seals was a challenge without many (or at least the correct) special tools. The trick to getting the cam and intermediate shaft pulleys off is to loosen (dont remove, just loosen) the bolts holding them on, then use a gear puller and pop them loose off the noses. The cam on a diesel is locked with a special plate jammed in the back of the cam. The cam nose is tapered. The intermediate shaft I just jammed with a long socket through the sprocket.

The REAL trick is getting the smaller main crank sprocket off, since you have to lock the crankshaft somehow. That big bolt is held on with 150ft lbs of torque. The flywheel was off and the timing belt removed, so I was scratching my head. I know they make a special tool if the flywheel is in place (or you can attach the pressure plate and one transmission bolt then jam the flywheel with a wrench between them) but in this case I didn't have enough room to fit the flywheel with the motor on the stand and I can't get enough torque with the motor swinging around on the lift. I turned the motor upside down to do this job and my uncle came up with a handy solution. We jammed a hammer in the crankcase. It was a mini sledge hammer, just slipped the head under one of the crank lobes and let the handle jam across the bottom of the block (the oil pan gasket surface). No marred surfaces, no risk. Worked like a charm. To reinstall the bolt I just jammed it the other way.

I'll be back at it tomorrow night. I'm hoping by this time next week to have the gas motor out of the Fox! 

Pics next time, I promise!


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

...and only four dead soldiers in the trenches!:beer: MMmmm! Doppelbock


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today was a soggy day in New England.










Another good push on the project today. Got the coolant flanges on, injection pump bracketry (with the CORRECT bolts), the injection pump itself, the vacuum pump, the dipstick, all the sprockets and the t-belt tensioner in place. Finally starting to look like a MOTOR! 




























Didn't bother painting the stuff that will be covered- a combination of recent time constraints and pure laziness.



















For anyone who still says VWs aren't designed to be worked on, I give you this: 










That is the bottom bolt (actually a stud, sort of) that holds the front end of the injection pump to it's bracket. It is attached to the washer for the MUCH more accessible bolt above it, thereby granting you a chance in hell of actually installing it without it disappearing into the abyss below. The stud is then held in place with a nut on the front of the bracket. Very handy and appreciated! :thumbup:










Liquid Enthusiasm :beer:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looking good!


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Downright impressive in my book...I can almost here it running.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

gonna scrub the turbo tonite. I've decided the shaft play is well within healthy limits. Just going to give it a thorough cleaning, test the wastegate and slap it on there.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's a video of the turbo shaft play.



I think it will do just fine. :beer:


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

I see u have good taste in beer!! Is she finally running yet? You def have to come up to the GTG when its finished. I really want to see it!! Awesome work man keep it going :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Not running yet, that won't happen till its in the Fox. Not planning any bench tests, either. A GTG sounds cool, but this car won't be in any shows till she's all one color with four matching wheels and at least 1.5" closer to the ground.


----------



## ricosuave (May 31, 2003)

cant wait to see it finished

i LOVE reading build threads like this - im SO jealous! I wish I had this kind of skill!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ricosuave said:


> I wish I had this kind of skill!


Me too! :laugh:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today, drilled and tapped the EGT probe hole in the exhaust manifold, installed the heat shields, the turbo, the oil feed and drain lines for said turbo, broke a new coolant sensor in half (over-torqued it... oops), removed the injectors to send them off for rebuilding, installed the cold start cable and accelerator cable, and the check valve on the vacuum pump. 

There's really not too much left. I'm going to start on the glow plug harness, time the motor and figure out the alternator mounting. I did drag out the transmission which will be under the knife next time as well.





































If this isn't art, I don't know what is.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

It's coming along! Looks great.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> ...but this car won't be in any shows till she's all one color with four matching wheels ...


Snowflakes!!:heart:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Today, I cut out of work early to work on the swap.

The injector nozzles came in (thanks Veedubyoo, for picking them up) now just to pack them with the injector bodies and ship them to turbinepowered for rebuilding and pop testing. 

On the motor, got the timing belt DONE. Took two attempts, for some reason. I have no idea how but the first time I was one tooth off. It was just the injection pump that was out of sync so I was able to turn the engine over by hand. My uncle had another bright idea- flywheel is off so we sighted TDC by flipping the motor and looking at cyl #1 from the sump end. Worked nicely, twice.

Also set the injection pump lift timing. It requires a special tool and a (preferably) metric dial indicator. The range window is very small: .93mm - 1.07mm.










It's within factory specs, maybe a touch advanced. Diesel folks will make sense of this pic.










Also got the pulleys on (still feeling out the alternator setup) and the main turbo hose. The originals are in fantastic shape, so I'm going to re-use them.










I actually nodded off with a wrench in my hand, figured that was enough for today. Back at it Wednesday.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

just think.....if you had sold it to me, i could have saved you from all this stress and difficulty.


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

JGWarner said:


> Not running yet, that won't happen till its in the Fox. Not planning any bench tests, either. A GTG sounds cool, but this car won't be in any shows till she's all one color with four matching wheels and at least 1.5" closer to the ground.


hahah feel ya on that man. Well shes always welcome to the GTG in Plainville as she is now. I pm'd u where.Hope to see u up there one night


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Having a hell of a time finding copper crush washers. What, do people just re-use them? Even the better auto parts depots scratch their heads like no-one's ever asked for copper washers, let alone METRIC ones! 

Finished the front end of the glow plug harness tonight:










I'm using Vince Waldon's "Pimp your glowplugs" method, which essentially means each glow plug gets it's own wire AND fuse. No more stoopid buss bar nonsense. The wires were sheathed after I took this photo. All connections are crimped AND soldered AND shrink tubing'd.

Attached various air hoses- turbo wastegate, fueling boost reference, vac lines. Need some small hose clamps, the originals were too rusty or one-time use jobs.

I also drained the 5M trans, then refilled it with quality trans fluid. Wasted about 2 hours just trying find those copper washers. Not very productive, but there's less and less left to do. The plan is to park the Fox for surgery this weekend. I am rip roaring to get this DONE.



jimmyvdubb5 said:


> I see u have good taste in beer!!












Now you know why this job is taking so long!! :facepalm:


----------



## AaronVee (Jun 29, 2011)

North Americas firstturbo diesel fox ? My turbo goes on this week and my fox is already running a 1.6L on the stock 4 speed


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

AaronVee, welcome! When I named this project I had planned on being finished two months ago, but life got in the way. I never heard of any other Fox TD projects. Yes, I know there are at least 5 or 6 naturally aspirated diesel swaps around, but no _turbo_ diesels. 

Also, it sounds like you're putting a turbo on an NA motor, which isn't a true TD (no offense, just a fact), TDs are built tougher from the inside out. Different pistons, different valves, oil squirters in the block, different injector pressures, different injection pump and lines, and different lash and wear values to put up with the extra pressures. They put turbos on NA diesels down in south america all the time, but there's alot of work in doing it right. Again, not trying to be rude, just stating a fact. 

Truth is, I'm not going to be hung up on being first, if you beat me, fair play to you. There is someone else on here building a TDI Fox as we speak...

You seem to be new here, welcome! Tell us about your swap!


----------



## AaronVee (Jun 29, 2011)

Your right bro I used to be n here and I was gone out of my Volkswagen phase and I'm back now wahoo

And ur right it's a NA not TD no offense taken!!

It's a 4 speed stock tranny btw I want a 5 speed if anyone is selling one in good shape and it's a 1987 gold 1.6 NA diesel turned sideways and re routed air intake and a honda rad  

I'll get pics bro and thx for the welcome like I mentioned before I know Alain 

I need to come to Columbus for that fox meet


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Tonight buttoned up the last that I could on the motor at this point. Just attaching hoses and cables, then tying them out of the way for easy lifting. Got so fed up with trying to find copper washers that I bought some undersized SAE ones, stretched them over a mandrel-like object and annealed them myself. PITA but it's my only option right now. So a few fuel fittings are now sealing like they ought to at least. 

There are a few things I can't do until the Fox motor is out, like sort out the alternator arrangement or motor mounts. But pretty much everything else is done!

Installed the new throwout bearing and guide tube in the 5M 5-speed transmission. I was going to do the starter bushing but I can't find the new one, and the one in there looks pretty fresh, I'll review in the daylight. The fluid I changed last night. Greased what needed to be but didn't go nuts cleaning the trans, I'm never going to see it anyway. I wanted new hardware to attach the trans mount but was too late, all the stores were closed by then. Did some general cleaning and consolidating in my uncles garage because the Fox will be arriving for surgery tomorrow! Let's see how far we get in one weekend.

opcorn: Stay tuned...


----------



## AaronVee (Jun 29, 2011)

Lol I didn't even get a that's cool  lol 

Sounds great I saw the pics of ur engine all pretty and feel like my car Is a jalopy lol 

But that's cool all in time she will get pretty and a 5 speed I hope on mine cause my second gear on my 4 speed is on the outs lol


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Lol, sorry that is pretty cool. I didn't even see your reply, I was so tired when I got in last night. What did the motor come out of? Did you do the swap or was it a previous owner? Pics!

I was thinking about starting a diesel fox registry, so we can track these cars. They're out there, obviously. Easy to forget the entire fox owning world doesn't visit this forum.


----------



## jimmyvdubb5 (Apr 3, 2011)

Now you know why this job is taking so long!! :facepalm:[/QUOTE]

hahahahaha Cheers to you my friend :beer: :beer:.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

14mm copper sealing washers

14mm Banjo -6 AN Fitting w/Bolt (cool)

Banjo Fitting, 12mm to 8mm Nipple, Aluminum


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Thanks for the help Banned, but I can find those washers from AutohausAZ for one quarter that price. I just wanted to pick them up local. Your point is taken however, I will stop bitching and buy them online.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Hood is off, fluids are out, hoses are out, batt and alternator are out, got some nice gasser parts to sell, including a pristine intake boot.

Back at it tomorrow.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Caffiene and work straight through the three day weekend! DO IT!!!!!!!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I wish I could, but I have a life. I could only put in 5 hours today. I'm going to put more in tomorrow and hope my marriage will take it. I'm only going to get the heavy lifting done at my uncle's house then getting it towed home unfinished. That way I can at least work on it here-and-there at home. I can't do this commute much longer. On a day when I go to work AND go to my uncle's means about 100 miles of driving. If I had actually calculated the cost of this commute into the cost of the swap I wouldn't have done it.

Anywhen.

Didn't get enough done today, though all kinds of stuff came out- the radiator, fan, A/C condensor, A/C compressor, A/C lines, EGR cannister, CIS-E fuel distributor and injectors, starter, downpipe bolts (that was a miserable task), and many deletable wires were labled, then snipped.

Pics are somewhere, can't find the camera. Tired. More tomorrow. The gasoline motor SHOULD be coming out tomorrow. I will be very disappointed if it does not.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> downpipe bolts (that was a miserable task)


Thats always a miserable task.

GL finishing the swap. Looking great so far!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Downpipe bolts weren't terribly miserable on mine... I left them there, and just took the exhaust manifold off the Fox engine and put it on the diesel. NA swap for ease of installation! 


Seriously, man, this is bad-ass. The kind of swap I _wish_ I'd done, rather than cheaping out, throwing it in there and calling it finished. Which led to the engine being removed four months later when it stopped working (electrical).

And the 1.5 K03 diesel will be going into the Dasher, you know this!  Hush hush super-secret project for the Fox, even if it is *Gasp* a gasoline fueled project.

Wish I had the money to buy steel, I'd make you an alternator bracket.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Also: getting out my pump, and found my case of labeled shims for the injectors. They shall be sparkly clean and ready to install when you get them back!


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

is it done yet:laugh:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

how about now?opcorn:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Edcon91 II said:


> Thats always a miserable task.


Sure is, and I even had help. Veedubyoo counterheld while I cranked from below. So we could BOTH be miserable. 



turbinepowered said:


> Downpipe bolts... I left them there, and just took the exhaust manifold off the Fox engine and put it on the diesel


CHEATER! 

Here's yesterday's photos I was too tired to upload:










You can never have too much of this:










Here's the hole where the rad/condenser and egr canister used to reside:










...and here's the hole where the airbox/fuel dizzy and A/C compressor used to live:










It turns out the QTD airbox is NOT a drop in fit (*cough cough* I'm looking at YOU Kurt...) so I will have to figure something out for an air filter...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

TODAY:










Getting her ready.










Everything neatly supported before removing the last few bolts. The


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Why didn't you just pull the sub frame bolts? And just lift the body out of the way. I know your probably going to clean and freshen up all the strut housings and sub frame? Looks like you are making good headway. Keep it up:beer:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Banned wagon said:


> Why didn't you just pull the sub frame bolts? And just lift the body out of the way. I know your probably going to clean and freshen up all the strut housings and sub frame?


Time, money and space prevent me from doing anything you mentioned right now. 



Banned wagon said:


> Keep it up:beer:


Ginger ale? :laugh:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> It turns out the QTD airbox is NOT a drop in fit (*cough cough* I'm looking at YOU Kurt...) so I will have to figure something out for an air filter...


Huh, weird. It was for mine, even had the same hook-up points. :banghead: Damn Brazilian build quality!

Was a little longer, but I thought I warned you about that?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Subframe bolts are hard for me to come by locally, Ric. Might be hard for him to get them too, and subframe bushes? Pfft. Hen teeth!

JG, get me those measurements I told you about, I'll have something whipped up to ship back with your injectors for a measly price. It's been the whole "and keeping AC" bit that's been so damn hard to design for me!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Oh... I see what I did for the airbox.  I popped the mounting tab free, slid it where it needed to go, then used rivets to reattach. 

Did more work than I remembered!  Sorry about that.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Banned wagon said:


> Why didn't you just pull the sub frame bolts? And just lift the body out of the way. I know your probably going to clean and freshen up all the strut housings and sub frame? Looks like you are making good headway. Keep it up:beer:


I did it this way on the Dasher, mostly because I needed to drop the subframe anyway. That thing is *Rusty*. Yes, with a Capital R. 

Luckily no rust-through or weak spots. 

Still, it's not nearly as easy doing it that way as it sounds, at least on a B1. Lifting the body enough to remove engine/trans/subframe was a PITA. Aircooled Beetles are much easier to do that on.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Looking great, can't weight to hear another diesel clatter soon! My son is even getting into it...reading up on the wonderful world of TDI! (mainly because he's inheriting the B4 TDI Variant- sorry JG I know this is a sore point)
Getting close! opcorn:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Started hacking up the wiring, since I have to exorcise the fuel injection ECU and it's minions, and the few A/C bits left. I pruned the A/C hoses way back under the batt tray, just corked them off there out of sight. Ditched the boost valves, removed the coil (only a year old) and sawed off the EGR canister bracket. Spent some time with a file, hammer and dolly on the front core, it was beat to hell in an accident before I bought it, looks a whole lot better now. Had to clean up some ugly tack welds.










Some of what I ripped out of the Fox today:










Came home to a storm, this swap isn't helping things. To those of you who keep encouraging me, thank you, sincerely. Sometimes I feel like this swap is the only worthwhile thing I have going, when I know very clearly that this whole project is a monumental waste of time (to most sane people). I wish there was 10 more hours in the day and I could be in two places at once. :banghead:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

"How can you be in 2 places at once, when you're not anywhere at all?"

firesign theater


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Hang-in there bro...you've accomplished something amazing already, soon as the bay is prepped the fun stuff starts happening, should go fairly quickly here on out...
Just a few more days!:thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Couldn't post last night, internet was out at the house. Posting from work.

Took teh exhaust out in one piece, the easier to saw off the downpipe/cat (which is only a year old and already sold!) Finished pruning the bay wiring and tucked it all into plastic bags, then scoured the bay with purple power and buckets of elbow grease. Looks alot better, but still going to repaint. I found two close colors from my FLAPS, gonna go with whatever is closer. "Atlas Gray Metallic" seems to lean to the blue side.

Tonight: notch the frame for turbo clearance (BFH), mask and primer the bay, sort out what bits of hardware I still need. Then hopefully paint on friday, and test fitting the motor as soon as Sunday! 

Need to find some diesel-safe fuel line and swap the tank still too.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

You are quite thorough given your amount of time on the smaller things  I thought you would be focusing more on getting the damn thing running.

Hope you get it sorted soon looking forward to it.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

No, right now I'm focused on doing the things I can't do at home. I can leave the hood off and the car all taken apart at my uncle's house, not so easy at my apartment. I also have no where to keep the hydro lift, engine on the stand, etc. So once the motor and trans are in, I will likely have it towed back home and do the final tweaking and stray ends at home. Lots of little things to work out yet, but I can do those without a garage/power tools/overhead lighting.

tl;dr: Can't put the motor in until the bay is painted, or else it never will be. It's alot easier to paint with less wires to work around.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

That's as clean as this bay gets. Hence the need for paint. Already started sanding down the front core support, as you can see. It was fugly. The red circle denotes the area about to be "stove in" to make room for the turbo. I'm definately doing this before paint, so when I point out the turbo to folks they don't have to see a rusted bunch of yuck beyond it.










That's the exhaust, with the QTD downpipe for comparison. And a bonus peek at my uncle's B5 Passat variant.

Off to work on it s'more. :wave:


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks good. Hey you! Send me that measurement pic you were preparing! 


 Looking forward to the next update!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Great work! You've made a lot of progress. Soon you'll be on the "putting together" upslope.

For my turbo, JP cut out that area you highlighted, then welded plate back in. Do you or your uncle have a torch and welder?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I remember Longi's solution well, and I also recall him saying this little notch was well within BFH territory, so I went that route instead. Took all of 30 seconds.

Jonathan's (Longitudinal):










Dasbaldguy's:










Jonathan's (JGWarner):










I think I went a bit too far forward, and not quite enough in the red boxed area. I will give it a few more whacks next time. The green arrow highlights the former airbox mount which was flattened to fit the larger QTD airbox.

Engine bay is now in primer, here she is still wet:










Paint tomorrow or Friday at the latest. Going with a GM metallic gray color, it's a good match I think. I don't need this bay to look perfect, but I do want it to look better than it was, which was fugly.










There's your image Kurt, get cracking! :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool- right tool for the job is often a hammer...

Looks nice primed. Can't wait for more. :thumbup:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> ... I will likely have it towed back home and do the final tweaking and stray ends at home.


NO FAIR!:what:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The bay is painted, but I forgot the camera! :banghead:

Three coats of a metallic dark gray and two coats of clear. It's not exactly the same as the orginal color; a touch lighter and a touch to the blue side. Though I like this color so much I've decided to have the car repainted to match the bay when the time comes. It's much closer to VW's more recent "Platinum Gray Metallic", like my cousin's A4 VR6.

Motor goes IN this weekend, barring mis-hap or family obligations.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Freshly painted bay. Pruned the wiring after this photo and zip-tied the remnants with split loom. Also routed some leftover vac lines (HVAC controls). Looks nice and neat, and leaves me room to mount the fuel filter and glowplug relay/fusebox between the battery tray and brake booster (which looks dirty and old now, by comparison).

Also swapped on another rear coolant flange on the motor (there was a snafu with the first one) and bolted on the motor mount brackets, which I forgot to photograph. It turns out quantum motor mounts are interchangeable perfectly with Fox mounts, which means I can use the passenger side cast aluminum mount which helps support the turbo from below.










This was a PITA. Not the throwout bearing/guide tube, that was easy. For some reason I also decided to also replace the return spring and bushings on the release arm, which was hell to remove. It popped right apart on the 4speed, but this 5M fought me every inch, and I ended up destroying the arm/fork. I put in the one off the 4speed, which was in good shape. Anywhen, it's done now, and greased where it's supposed to be. Slides like a warm buttered roll. No more stretched clutch cables for me!

Ever notice that the 5speed clutch lever is longer than the 4speed one? By over 1.5cm. More leverage means less work for my leg. Sometimes more IS more.










And speaking of transmissions, here's something neat I forgot to photograph until today: I added a 12oz lead weight to the end of my shift finger, just bolted it to the stock weight disc thingy.










We'll see if it adds any *thunk*!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Turbodiesel Fox, now with more THUNK.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 22, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I'm doppelfaust and I approve of this update.:thumbup:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The fuel lines are out, old gas tank is out, fuel pumps are out, in the filler neck the leaded fuel restrictor ring is out (so I can use the larger diesel pumps) though unfortunately I had to cut the rubber connector between the filler and tank. I heard it's NLA but I'll have to come up with something. 

The transmission is IN on it's new mount. New motor mounts are in, begging to be loaded. I wish I had at least test fit the motor last night, but I reached a point where I just couldn't work anymore. If I had pushed myself any harder, I would've done something stupid.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> The fuel lines are out, old gas tank is out, fuel pumps are out, in the filler neck the leaded fuel restrictor ring is out (so I can use the larger diesel pumps) though unfortunately I had to cut the rubber connector between the filler and tank. I heard it's NLA but I'll have to come up with something.


 Time to hit up your fellow Foxers. Or perhaps go silicone hose shopping?  

How hard was the restrictor to pull out? I used a filler neck from a Quantum instead of modifying mine. It didn't look hard, but, you know, unbolt and rebolt...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

You did what? I thought you said you didn't bother modifying your filler neck! *grumble* 

It was a royal PITA. Veedubyoo and I took turns hammering it with screwdrivers, yanking it with pliers and generally cursing the day automobiles were federally mandated to have these stoopid restrictor plates. Anyway, with enough "persuasion" it came out. It was a press fit with three rivet/dimples holding it in. pics next time.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> You did what? I thought you said you didn't bother modifying your filler neck! *grumble*
> 
> It was a royal PITA. Veedubyoo and I took turns hammering it with screwdrivers, yanking it with pliers and generally cursing the day automobiles were federally mandated to have these stoopid restrictor plates. Anyway, with enough "persuasion" it came out. It was a press fit with three rivet/dimples holding it in. pics next time.


 Modifying no, replacing yes. But for the most part it would have been fine around here, the diesel pumps are small enough at auto places. Only the truck stops have the huge ones. 

The quantum filler neck swap was just before it quit working.  Maybe the swap did it!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I have this beast's injectors in my hands. They're clean on the outside, and I've disassembled and inspected the innards. I need to pick up some diesel tomorrow, then they can be pop-tested and ready to go by this weekend. 

Then I need to see if my welder is going to cooperate, I have steel...


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Excellent...


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Freshly painted bay.


 Holy Smokes, way to put in work! Your bay looks great (but that rusty MC is bugging me...)


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Don't worry that MC is on the list for POR-15 at some point.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

egad......dont ruin all that work with POR15!!!! most smart vw owners use Masterseries. check out chuck's site at www.masterseriesct.com and pm me or email me offline if you want some good reasons why its better.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

vwfanatic69 said:


> egad......dont ruin all that work with POR15!!!! most smart vw owners use Masterseries. check out chuck's site at www.masterseriesct.com and pm me or email me offline if you want some good reasons why its better.


 Did you miss the part of this build where I painted the entire block with POR-15? Thus far it's done everything it claims, I'm satisfied. But If I had known about your other stuff I might've tried it. Time will tell.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

yes....yes i did....time will indead tell


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I figured it was better than rattlecan. Give me _some_ credit.


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

por15 is great stuff been using it for years never had any issues. 

Love your build if a fox back in the day came tdi this is the way it would have been done all the attention to detail is spot on so far


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

:beer: 

Anyone have the VW special tool for removing the pilot bearing? I'm stuck until it's (remains are) out.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

I have used a threaded tap to remove the remains of a pilot bearing.

Greg W.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Worst case scenario...http://www.zdmak.com/wbstore/main.asp?action=SUB&CAT=VOLKSWAGEN&SUB=VW PILOT BEARING&bl=3 
Meantime I'm on my way to ACME in Willi and will do some snooping...:sly:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Engine in: excellent! You're making great progress, and it looks great.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Sadly that was just a test fit, but much was learned and many fears proven false. I still have to clean out that pilot bearing, replace it, install the flywheel, clutch, pressure plate, and reinstall the whole motor. We'll see how far I get tonight, but I won't have much time (>2 hours) and won't be able to touch the car again until next week. If I can get that pilot bearing done and clean up the workspace I'd be happy.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Productive night. 

Got the #$%&@ pilot bearing out: 










I resorted to chisels, drifts and a small sledge. No fun for either of us, but it eventually yielded to such persuasion... 

Got the flywheel, clutch and pressure plate on. Good thing I went with the 5 speed, I didn't realize the new parts I got (from the VW clearance deal last year) is for 210mm clutch, not the 4 speed 200mm. Unanticipated bonus. 










I wanted to remove the oil filter to make installation easier (something I learned during the test-fitting) but she wouldn't budge. I nailed a screw driver through the brand new filter to torque it off. Oh well, I bought two but my cheap swamp yankee genes recoil at the thought of wasting $6... 










So she sits until next Monday at soonest. My cousin (darthaus) is getting married this weekend, we'll all be busy with family n' sitch. All that's left is to drop the motor in, sock down a few bolts and she's goot to be towed back home, where I can button her up and get her running without driving 100 miles a day. 

:beer:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Just got in, all is **** and span!!:beer::beer: ...and the clutch is on! Very productive evening I see...lookin good!:beer::beer::beer:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I figured it was just a test, but it's still good to see it in the car. Of course there's a lot left to do, but it's really coming along. :beer:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

You wasted $6? Why was the filter on that tight?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

doppelfaust said:


> You wasted $6? Why was the filter on that tight?


 Because Mr. Piper there has gorilla arms and doesn't know his own strength?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

ROFL 

The filter was installed months ago, so I could measure the assembly and make sure it would clear the clutch lever. The seal was coated with oil but over the months it dried out and it was dry rubber sitting against the flange. Between myself and my uncle we have just about every implement ever devised to remove filters, and it still took the trusty screw driver. FOR SHAME!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Beautiful work, Jonathan, I'm glad to see it's coming along so well! Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> ROFL
> 
> The filter was installed months ago, so I could measure the assembly and make sure it would clear the clutch lever. The seal was coated with oil but over the months it dried out and it was dry rubber sitting against the flange. Between myself and my uncle we have just about every implement ever devised to remove filters, and it still took the trusty screw driver. FOR SHAME!


 I just want to know what the filter did to you? Do you always resort to violence? For shame indeed.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Nice job man looks like you are flying now!


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Making up for lost time, yeah. Hard to believe this thing was still running on gasoline two weeks ago.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Aaaaaand... your injectors are almost done. Two down, two to go. They are ever so slightly high on the pop pressure, as my dial only indicates in 50 PSI increments and 155Bar doesn't have an exact equivalent on that scale. You have 2250 vs 2248.xxx 

Bracket pieces are measured, I just need to figure out a time when I can cut them out and weld them together.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

doppelfaust said:


> More pics of the Citroën!


 Your wish is my command. Whilst we wait to return to our regularly scheduled program; Citroën content! 

My brother is up from PA for my cousins wedding, and my uncle let us come along to pick up a truly special car from a friend of his, for the express use of ferrying the bride and groom on their special day. We got to meet the very cool owner (http://www.philcaron.com/) and my uncle paid for the honor with a pile of french parts he can't bring to AZ when he moves. A delightful time was enjoyed by all. :thumbup: 

I got to drive this 1966 Citroën DS21 across town, and it rides like a dream! And that's the original paint!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

turbinepowered said:


> Aaaaaand... your injectors are almost done. Two down, two to go. They are ever so slightly high on the pop pressure, as my dial only indicates in 50 PSI increments and 155Bar doesn't have an exact equivalent on that scale. You have 2250 vs 2248.xxx
> 
> Bracket pieces are measured, I just need to figure out a time when I can cut them out and weld them together.


 Okay, I know I said the injectors are almost done, but I hit a problem. Their pop pressure is suspect, problem with the tester. Cracking it open to see what's wrong after the movie this afternoon. 

I'm having massively rapid leakdown, and when I checked one of the injectors I'd already set I had a different pressure and an odd spray pattern. Definitely going to disassemble them all and make sure no chunks went down the pipe.:banghead:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)




----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

turbinepowered said:


> Okay, I know I said the injectors are almost done, but I hit a problem. Their pop pressure is suspect, problem with the tester. Cracking it open to see what's wrong after the movie this afternoon.
> 
> I'm having massively rapid leakdown, and when I checked one of the injectors I'd already set I had a different pressure and an odd spray pattern. Definitely going to disassemble them all and make sure no chunks went down the pipe.:banghead:


 
 atleast its being done corrrrrectly 


Laughed at the "We're being pass by anything that moves"


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay, we should be rolling again on injectors tomorrow. It's going to put me a day behind on welding up a bracket, but she should be pretty once I'm done...  

Do you want me to ship the injectors back ASAP once I've finished them, or do you want to wait and just get one box from me?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

one box is fine if you plan to ship within the next two weeks.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> one box is fine if you plan to ship within the next two weeks.


 A doable deadline. :thumbup:


----------



## winstonsmith84 (Jul 8, 2009)

JGWarner said:


> Productive night.
> 
> Got the #$%&@ pilot bearing out:
> 
> ...


 Old Foxer from way back lurking..... 

Use a grease gun. I've almost _always_ been able to stuff a grease gun nozzle in the pilot bushing and give it a few pumps and...pop....out it comes.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

A Foxer since... (wait for it)... 1984? Hurf durf... 

Yeah I got quite a bit of advice from the diesel forums on this one. Seems the most popular method is filling the hole with heavy grease, fitting a close fitting steel bar and whack it, HARD. Hydraulic removal. 

Another variation was stuffing the recess with wet newspaper, then proceed as above. Or, you know, spend $200 on the VW special tool.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Injectors are back on track! 

When I drained the tool last time before putting it away, I didn't drain all of it; there was still diesel in the pressure tube, which slowly degraded. It's been almost 18 months since last I used it, and it lives in a garage that is not temperature controlled. 

Anyway, the passages, especially the pressure relief, were all nasty with crap. Disassembling and cleaning all the passages and ports thoroughly results in a clean injector tester that doesn't leak pressure like a madman anymore. 

Going to probably step them down a shim size each, the way you shipped them to me they were sitting at ~2300PSI pop pressure. Factory standard of 155 bar is ~2250; you're 3 bar high. I'm going to try stepping down one shim size; I can't remember what my resolution on the shim adjustments is.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I snagged this uber-rare alternator bracket on eBay- only came on B2 diesels (VW Quantum and Audi 4000) that DID NOT come with A/C. A rare lack of options, meaning this is bona fide hensteeth.










Kurt is still working on a bracket that ought to be superior, but this will be kept on hand as a backup/alternate option. It interferes with the snub mount, so it's not an easy fix by any means.

Anyway, on to today's accomplishments...

In she goes!










Several greasy hours of too much swearing, not enough beer, and plenty of scraped paint/knuckles later:



















Once it was down in, it fit quite nicely. Loads of room for the turbo, thanks to our friend "bang bang" Maxwell:










Perfect!










I'm particularly fond of how the turbo oil drain line snakes above the subframe and under the motor mount. Very slick. 










So, the motor is in, and as people keep reminding me, this is a big deal. But I'm not really celebrating yet. We survived the battle, but there's still a war to be won. Lots of little things left before she can run, and I'm out of cash and time. We'll see how things shake out, but I doubt this will be drivable before September.

I need to thank my uncle here, without whose help today's escapade would have been impossible!

:beer:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Woohoo!


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations! This is definitely a big accomplishment, especially since it isn't just a test fit. I reckon your list for completion is not nearly as daunting at this point.

p.s. Shock Top is delicious.

p.p.s. The engine bay looks great repainted.

p.p.p.s. I is very jealous.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

I am incredibly jealous of how sexy that engine bay looks. Mine looked really half-assed when I was done.  Just dirty and grungy and untidy; I was not nearly such the neat freak I am now about this stuff. What method did you use to paint the bay, by the way? Sprayer, brushes, rollers, what?


I think I may just have to make a special trip up there to take a spin in the FoxTD I remote coached. :laugh:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

turbinepowered said:


> I was not nearly such the neat freak I am now about this stuff.


You should've heard me griping about how scratched up the new paint got. I'm a perfectionist in a hurry, which makes this kind of project (on this kind of schedule) my own personal hell. 



turbinepowered said:


> What method did you use to paint the bay, by the way? Sprayer, brushes, rollers, what?


Purple power, rough sanded, sponged everything with mineral spirits, masked, then mineral spirits again, then rattlecanned on two coats sandable primer, three coats "GM Gray", two coats clear. It's far from perfect but there's no runs and it looks great in photos. This is nothing compared to doing it "right", just better than the average Foxer would bother with. I just know I'm going to be popping the hood once and again to show off.



turbinepowered said:


> I think I may just have to make a special trip up there to take a spin in the FoxTD I remote coached. :laugh:


Anytime brother.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

Page 8 OWNAGE!

Lookin real good so far :thumbup::beer:

I just hope I have the time, money, and motivation to make my bubble block swap look this good


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm a little late to the lovefest...but this looks awesome, I find myself strolling up every now and then just to take in the vista! Fantastic job so far, yesterday there were a couple of Citroenists oogling at it and they wanted to know how much you payed for the new motor!:beer::beer:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, the hood is on and the mount nuts are socked down. She can come home any day now. Going to see if I can get a truck lined up for this weekend.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> Well, the hood is on and the mount nuts are socked down. She can come home any day now. Going to see if I can get a truck lined up for this weekend.


Is the fuel tank in? Plumbing run? If so... *Fire that isht up* so we can hear it! 

As I told you a while ago, I cut one of the bracket braces backwards and bent another the wrong way. I have two new blanks cut. Hoping to get this thing welded and done by this weekend so I can throw an engine in a Beetle on Saturday.

Oh, and your injectors are clean, tested and good. They're all within 2bar of each other, and within three of the spec; best I could do with the shim spread I have available.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

... Okay, that post above officially makes me an idiot. In the same post I tell you to crank it up and talk about how I just finished your injectors. :laugh:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Yeah, even if there was a fuel system in place I still have to replace the ENTIRE cooling system. So don't hold your breath, this is going to be a while yet.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Bracket stuff*

Only reason I'm getting away with this is because the alternator tension isn't all that high...




























Nearly to the point of welding. 

I broke the vise, though; the screw threads in the pillow block inside the body finally stripped out. Anyone know where to get another?  Pillow block with threads, that is, not another vise.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Wow, really coming along, nice work! I look forward to protecting this masterpeice with a durable coating of some sort.

:thumbup::beer:


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

JGWarner said:


> Wow, really coming along, nice work! I look forward to protecting this masterpeice with a durable coating of some sort.
> 
> :thumbup::beer:


POR 15! :laugh:


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

turbinepowered said:


> I broke the vise, though; the screw threads in the pillow block inside the body finally stripped out. Anyone know where to get another?  Pillow block with threads, that is, not another vise.


Probably easier to tap the pillow block for a larger bolt?


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

kerensky said:


> Probably easier to tap the pillow block for a larger bolt?


It's the thread for the screw that actually clamps the vise jaws together. Finding another screw like that would be, well, an exercise in swearing and masochistic pleasure. Especially since the vise is about as old as I am.

Unless you know of a vise parts distributor? JG? How about any of your old machine restoring contacts?


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*



JGWarner said:


> No worries, I intend to document this swap so thoroughly you might become UNinspired. :facepalm:


:laugh:!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

Southeastern US + Summer + Jeans/boots/longsleeves/hood/helmet combo + welding = sweat dripping down my own personal valley.

HOWEVER.

Main body of the welding on his bracket is done.  More tomorrow, I think.


Now back to your featured film.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Well the Fox is home. I had it towed from my uncles place last night. Of course I wish him the best with his new life in sunny AZ! 

Now starts all the little jobs getting her closer to running. Stay tuned!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

JGWarner said:


> Well the Fox is home. I had it towed from my uncles place last night. Of course I wish him the best with his new life in sunny AZ!
> 
> Now starts all the little jobs getting her closer to running. Stay tuned!


Your bushings, tensioning arm, and other miscellaneous hardware arrived yesterday. Pivot points are welded. Now to square them up, align them, weld them to the bracket and it is DONE.

Sorry about this taking longer; work reared up and bit me in the arse again. I've been working outside all day in 100+ heat, I get home beat like a rug.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

turbinepowered said:


> Sorry about this taking longer; work reared up and bit me in the arse again. I've been working outside all day in 100+ heat, I get home beat like a rug.


No problem at all, brother.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Waiting with bated breath. And I've welded in our factory, air conditioned to about 80, with all the gear. That sucks bad enough... Hydrate!


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

reddfoxx said:


> Waiting with bated breath. And I've welded in our factory, air conditioned to about 80, with all the gear. That sucks bad enough... Hydrate!


My welder is 50% duty cycle on stick, so I've been welding for five, taking five for a break with water. Then cutting and welding some more.

The garage isn't air conditioned at all. 

105 today and raining. No welding tonight, too humid. :banghead:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

I'm thinking about selling this project 90% done. Lack of time/funds/enthusiasm/support/workspace is getting ridiculous. What do you guys think?



Whoever gets this thing is going to have a hell of a car.


----------



## ripemdry (Dec 17, 2007)

I say don't do it but at the same time I totally understand. You have to do what's right for you even if that means selling it. Just don't do it out of frustration you will end up kicking yourself for that.


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

you had your chance


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

vwfanatic69 said:


> you had your chance


GTFO.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

turbinepowered said:


> GTFO.


:laugh:

I wish you lived closer to the PNW I would love to help you out...I don't wanna see you sell it, but a man's gotta do what a man's gotta do....


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I spent some more time on the Fox, her fate is in the air.

The clutch release arm wasn't clearing the oil filter for some reason, seems the arm was out of adjustment. I had to tilt it down a few more degrees to achieve full swing but all is well now (with 1/16" to spare). Also installed the cam oil baffle before the sun went down. 

I'm seriously low on free time, back to working full time with a looooong commute, child care complication with a wife in school, no proper workspace, little money left, pressure from the apartment management, and my only source of enthusiasm and encouragement is this forum. Right now we only need one car, and I'm wondering if it should be one I don't have to work on all the time. And let's face it, when this swap is done it will still need work. It's 23 years old. I knew what I was getting into but my circumstances have changed wildly.

Special thanks to Kurt and Steve for the encouragement when I needed it most. Thanks for the kind thoughts Jesse, I wish I lived in the PNW even if I didn't have this car!

We shall see. Right now I plan to finish the swap, but I'd take a grand flat and be happy to simplify things right now.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Put an ad up in the classifieds. I'll probably keep chipping at the project but the price will rise as she nears completion.

I'm moving next week and things are going to get insane so it's time for this project to go.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

JGWarner said:


> Put an ad up in the classifieds. I'll probably keep chipping at the project but the price will rise as she nears completion.
> 
> I'm moving next week and things are going to get insane so it's time for this project to go.


Shame to see you bail on it now, but it's certainly understandable. If you weren't 2000 miles from me I might buy it with the understanding that I'd be willing to sell it back later, but ain't no way I'm towing anything that far.

Besides, I can't afford to buy a flute from you right now, much less a car.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

If you were closer, I'd gladly give you a bay in my garage to finish it. I hope all works out for you, and you don't have to sell it.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

That's very kind of you, thanks. I've had some offers for nearby storage until things are better, but I really just need to move this project out of my life right now. Someone put me out of my misery.


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*



JGWarner said:


> That's very kind of you, thanks. I've had some offers for nearby storage until things are better, but I really just need to move this project out of my life right now. Someone put me out of my misery.


I think you just need to put the project on HOLD for a while- you sound overwhelmed by it...take care of your priorities and once everything is under control- get back to it....don't sell out...you won't get back all your effort $$$.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Agree. Weatherize it, put it aside and come back at it later.

Greg W

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Well, she's under deposit. To a really cool diesel guy I might ad, who is in-state and actually has all the skills needed to finish this project. I will reveal his identity if the sale goes through. 

Sorry guys, but the car is going to a good home.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

that's a huge bummer man. I'm sorry to hear that. Make sure to add to the bill of sale that he owes you a joyride once it's running. Good luck with the move! ic::heart::beer::snowcool::bs:eace::wave:


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

haha, thanks for understanding man


----------



## urbancynic (Apr 19, 2007)

If the sale falls through I might start looking into how much it would cost to get it brought out to AZ.

Never had a Fox, but always wanted one. And a diesel would be nice too.


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Just surfaced long enough to see the thread, that news is a real bummer...although I know you will have thought it through. Hope it all works out...(roasting here in AZ)


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Sold the fox today.  

This is the end of my chapter on this car. Hopefully the new owner (a very cool diesel-head) will update us on his progress when the time comes. 

Sorry guys, I was against a wall on this one. Time to move on. 

I'll still pop in from time to time, but I wish all the best for you and your Foxes. 

:beer:


----------



## VWFOX407 (May 10, 2007)

*...*

Life is good, go ahead and take care of your priorities :thumbup:.


JGWarner said:


> Sold the fox today.
> 
> This is the end of my chapter on this car. Hopefully the new owner (a very cool diesel-head) will update us on his progress when the time comes.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*1.6TD Fox Wagon Continued*

Hi Guys,
Mike here-
I purchased the 1.6TD Fox Wagon,from Jonathan several months ago.
While I'm not a reallly into documenting a build thread,like Jonathan was - I thought it would be fitting
to complete this thread.
Jonathan spent a lot of time documenting the work he has done and his attention to detail.
Perhaps everyone would like to see this build completed. I know Jonathan would as he asked me to post pics and updates.
I will do my best.
First a simple question : How do you add pics to the thread ? (Please keep in mind- I'm far better with a wrench,than a PC )

My goals for this Fox are simple: A reliable daily driver,that gets awsome MPG and can fit my kids .
I also own an 82 Caddy with a 1.6D ,which is currently my daily driver.
All the mechanical is done on the Caddy-so when the Fox is finished- I can lay up the Caddy for Minor body work and Paint.
The Caddy (with modified Injection pump) Is quite drivable power-wise,gets 42-45 MPG and has a
1.6NA engine.
The Fox Weighs about 400lbs less than the Caddy - Has a lower final drive gearing - and has a 1.6 TD engine.
The result should be better than 45MPG with nice power and drivability.
I have approached this project- the same way I did my Caddy- replace almost everything.If in doubt,replace it.
ALL of the wear items,suspension,brakes,axels,cooling system,ect.....
It is the only way to RELIABLY drive an almost 25 year old car daily.
The parts for these cars are cheap enough.
I have sitting here: over $1500 in additional parts-waiting to be installed. (over and above what Jonathan purchased)
The Fox is on Jackstands in the driveway.
I took a weeks vacation from work and spent most of the week working on it.
I took some pics along the way and will post as I have time.
I hope that nobody takes offense,to my continuing this thread.
Thanks,Mike


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Thanks for posting. Please update when you can. Glad to see it's in the hands of a caring owner... 

You need to host pix on another site, then put a link on here. It's not that hard. I put my pix on Photobucket. IM me on here if you need a walkthrough.


----------



## kerensky (Mar 5, 2001)

Once you figure out how to put the pics on photobucket or imageshack or similar, and how to insert the code here, you'll think, "Now why didn't I figure that out earlier?"  Kudos to you for continuing the thread, I know I'm looking forward to seeing it completed.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update*

Hi guys,
I've been quite busy,working on the Fox.
Due to the fact,that I can only get the nose of the car in the garage (small garage  ) and the weather has stayed unseasonably warm, I decided to save the engine work for last.
Currently the Fox is sitting on 4 jackstands ,in the driveway-while I do all the suspension,brake,fuel system work.
Looks like I finished just in time ! It has been raining the past 2 days,which is bringing in much colder weather.
Remember- PO installed 1.6TD engine,new clutch & thowout bearing and the trans-with all new mounts.

Here goes:

First thing I did ,was install new one piece fuel feed and return lines.
I purchased a 25' coil of 5/16" for the fuel feed line and a 25' coil of 1/4" for the fuel return line.
This allowed me to bend up each line,without any splices-to avoid leaks. It took about 3 Hours to rout new fuel lines from fuel tank to the center of the firewall(where the fuel filter will be mounted. I routed thru all of the factory plastic line blocks/mounts.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Fuel Tank*

Next was the new fuel tank and new lift pump and hoses (Lift pump is passive type pump-fuel will flow freely thru pump,even with pump off-this was important,in the event the pump fails AND- in the event I need to disable the pump-there seems to be much debate about using a feed pump on IDI diesels- some swear by them and others say they effect IP internal pressure,which may effect timing) - used double clamps throughout and used 
SS hi press fuel injection type clamps,New seal on the sending unit and new hoses and clamps outside the tank -tested sending unit resistance throughout travel and tested good
Installed Tank assem and hooked up lines and elect connection with dielectric grease


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rear Brakes*

Next was Rear Brakes:
I removed everything- Installed new wheel cylinders,flushed master cyl and lines with new synthetic brake fluid and bled system,New shoes,spring kits had been done very recently,New Black Oxide coated brake drums,which were primed and painted with high temp paint,New wheel bearings,races,seals,grease and dust caps.
Sorry-forgot to take pics before installing drums :screwy:
New wheels will go on ,when I get new tires - not till last.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Exhaust*

Next- reinstalled the TT 2" exhaust with new hangers and SS flex pipe with SS band clamps. This system has a resonator and dynomax muffler. I think it will be way too quiet for my liking ,as the turbo tends to quiet the exhaust. May have to remove the muffler and replace it with a glass pack or something.
Have to see how it sounds first.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Front Suspension*

Next was the Front suspension-which desperatly needed some help. Ball joints ,tie rod ends and strut tower bearings were all wasted- and the front tires showed it. :facepalm:
First; mark ball joint location,on lower control arms -so very little alignment will be necessary. Rack assem was nice and tight,control arm bushings all in good condition
Struts also good,sway bar bushings good.
Installed new tie rod ends


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Wheel Brgs & Strut Tower Brgs*

Next:
Clean up D/S Strut and lower control arm (due to torn D/S outer CV Boot)
Install new strut tower bearings (had to make a custom socket for this and break out the spring compressor :thumbup:
Then replaced front wheel bearings ( having a hyd press,sure comes in handy :thumbup: )
And New Ball Joints


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Front Suspension*

Next:
Reinstall struts,ball joints and 2 New drive axels.
Then cleaned brake caliper carriers,primed and painted.
Installed 2 reman front calipers,primer and painted,new brake hoses,new caliper bolts.
Flushed front brakes,new synthetic brake fluid and bled system.
I temporarly installed old rotors and pads for now.No sense to have the rotors rust while building the car. (made that mistake before :banghead: )
New drilled and slotted rotors with ceramic pads-sitting in the trunk-for later .


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Under the Hood*

Next:
I had many things I wanted to replace,while the car was on jackstands and easy to get underneath.
First: Tighten everything in sight ! Remember- I'm finishing a build,that someone else started. (example: 2 bellhousing bolts weren't even hand tight)
Reinstall bellhousing lower tin shield.
Part of my plan for this engine,is a New head gasket and ARP head studs (sitting in the trunk).
So, I removed the intake manifold,turbo and hoses,exhaust manifold-to make the head gasket job easier and make other repairs MUCH easier to get at.
Then installed new starter bushing in trans bellhousing,cleaned and painted starter (was is good shape),installed starter,ground cable to one starter bolt,all starter and block heater wiring.(New 2 Gauge starter wire and heat resistant insulation/loom )
Installed ALL new heater hoses from heater core to cyl head and engine pipe. (these would have been a pain to get at later-due to battery tray and exhaust)





Have to get this car done Before it gets to cold. I've managed to keep my Caddy away from Snow and Salt so far !


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update*

Weather has been poor the past few days Rain-and I've been sick.
This weekends weather is 1/2 good & 1/2 rain.
Hopefully get a few more things done,then take the Fox off the jack stands,clean out front of garage-then start doing the head gasket :thumbup:
I'll Update in a few days
Mike


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

Looking goooooood. 

Nice work. Look forward to more!


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Great pix and write-up. Good job getting so much done! :thumbup:


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

great to see the progress and definately watching to pick up tips for my '88 wagon


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

good to see this getting completed and the correct way :thumbup: hope to see it on the road soon!


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Turbo*

Next: was to rebuild Turbo.
It is a Garrett T3.
I purchased a major rebuild kit,fro the G-Pop Shop (about $120 with express shipping)
Nice kit-Comes with everything-New bushings,piston ring seals,thrust washer assem,all new hardware,ect.
This is my first time rebuilding a turbo, so I didn't take any pics- Wanted to stay focused.
This was actually very easy- Very important: Marking orientation of everything (impeller to shaft and housing,ect.)
I took the housings to work and soaked them in the acid parts washer.
To my surprise,the housing had no coking at all and was actually very clean !


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update*

Didn't get much done on the Fox this weekend.
The kids and I have been sick all week and now my back went out (due to all the coughing)
On top of that- the Mrs had a mild heart attack and spent 4 days in the hospital
She is OK (would take a freight train to kill her ... Hmmm,thats an idea :laugh: )
I did manage to reinstall the shifter linkages (PO has a weighted shift linkage-should be nice)
Fox is off the jackstands on on 4 wheels agian.
I'll be picking away at custom alternator bracketry (as my hurting back allows)
I'll post pics when it's finished
Mike


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking good! :beer:

Glad it ended up in the hands of someone who actually knows what they're doing. 

By the way, those tires are about 15 years old, and spent about 5 years sitting before I got the car. They were also low on my list, but I put loads of miles on them anyway.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks JGW,
Thanks for the history on the tires. They are on my list.for the spring.
See, I just put 4 new tires on my Caddy,about 3 months ago and plan to store the Caddy over the winter (just like last winter) I prefer to swap over tires and wheels from Caddy to Fox-just for the winter. The tires will just start to dryrot,while sitting anyway. They are Toyo extensa's and are supposed to be excellent in winter weather- they have been awsome so far. If they do well this winter- then I will buy a full set for the fox-in the spring.
Great to hear from you
Mike


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Alternator Bracketry*

Nex up is mounting the alternator.
Up to this point - everything has been remove old and install new. the Alt relocation-requires some fabrication. Due to this- I will post plenty of pics,for those who are considering this conversion.
On a diesel,the injection pump is mounted where the alt was on the Fox gasser.
Sence you can't move the injection pump,the alternator has to be relocated.
The water pump and injection pump are all that will fit on the drivers side,due to rediator location.
I wll be mounting the Alt,where the A/C pump used to reside- In fact, I will be using the A/C pump Bracketry.
I decided to take this route,for several reasons. First- Because it is a nice strong bracket that will bolt to lower Pass side of engine block,with no modification AND I happen to Have one 
This bracket will allow a ton of forward /aft adjustment of the Alt,reguardless of which crank pulley used.
In my case-Alt sits fully forward in the bracket and lines up with largest crank pulley perfectly.
I used 2 long 5/16" Bolts,some thick wall 5/16" ID spacers,a couple of washers and lock nuts. I suppose you could also use a bunch of 5/16" washers,if spacers are not available. By adding washers or spacers-in front of Alt-and subtracting from behind Alt - you can easily adjust Alt rearward,for proper belt alignment


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Alternator Mounting*

This is what the finished setup looks like installed.
I managed to find a belt laying around-that fit perfectly- Now I can take the old belt to the local parts house and match it up to a new belt. I will edit & post the New belt part #,when I get the new belt.
Take note of the Alt adjustment arm- When installed- it was hitting the Alt fan blades. I cut a "V" notchthen heated and bent the arm-after beveling the edges of the "V" notch-for future welding.
Now the arm clears the fan blades and adjusts well.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Tight Fit !*

The biggest pain in the A_S so far,has been installing the crankshaft pulley !
This crank pulley/harmonic balancer,consists of 2 seperate cast iron pulleys and a larger adjustable pulley with independant sheivs -pulley faces,shims,4 bolts,4 studs,4 nuts,8 washers.
Due to tight clearance with Rad support (less than 3/4"),the studs had to be removed. Ther isn't enough room to slide the forward pulley over the studs. So I had to assemble forward pulley and large adjustable pulley-with studs in their respective holes-wiggle the assembly into place- and blindly align studs and screw studs in with finger tips-then install washers and nuts.What a pain in the A_S ! I 'm not looking forward to doing this agian-at next timing belt !:banghead:
Maybe I'll take a 4" holesaw to the rad support next time :laugh:
Here is a pic of clearance
Next up - Headgasket and ARP head studs !


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Was this the AC bracket that came with the motor, or was this bracket from a different car?

Greg W.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,
I believe it was the A/C bracket from the diesel engine ( 85 Quantum 1.6 TD )
Don't know for sure,as it came with the car,in a box. Perhaps PO JGW can chime in to verify ?
Mike


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

2strokesmoke said:


> Hi,
> I believe it was the A/C bracket from the diesel engine ( 85 Quantum 1.6 TD )
> Don't know for sure,as it came with the car,in a box. Perhaps PO JGW can chime in to verify ?
> Mike


That would be the stock Fox A/C compressor bracket. The QTD bracket is unmistakably HUGE, built to hold a york compressor. In the QTD the alternator actually bolts to the A/C compressor itself, it's that massive. No hope of fitting that in a fox.

Great work mike, even if you're not the first to try this method you've done it the most neatly. This was one of my options, but I had a friend down south welding up a custom bracket so I didn't explore it too far. My only concern would be vibration. Keep an eye on that alternator belt, excessive wear would tell you if there's an issue.

These updates are exciting and depressing all at once. I hope i get to see her again someday.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

The other benefit to using the stock fox A/C bracket is it slings the alternator low enough to use the stock fox front snub mount. Awesome!


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I have questIons on the water exposure on that alternator. They do not like to get wet all that much. Looks Awasome


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Banned wagon said:


> I have questIons on the water exposure on that alternator. They do not like to get wet all that much. Looks Awasome


Audi V6s and V8s have the alternator located in the same position.

Greg W.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Are they covered with some sort of shield or panel? I really like this idea just have my conserns


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

I have to agree with you- water exposure occured to me as well. I will probably fabricate a "splash guard" mounted to the lower valance,just to be on the safe side.
As far as vibration- I don't think it will be an issue. Using the 5/16" - thick wall spacers,Tightened everything up quite well.
I guess I'll find out soon enough.
Mike


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

With the way you have that adjuster bent it looks like a MK2 adjuster would be perfect for that application. It bends in the same way.....

Awesome work by the way. Glad to see this is getting done :thumbup:

Hi JG :wave:


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Headgasket & ARP Head Studs*

Next up- is a new head gasket and ARP head studs.
I wanted to do this,for 2 reasons:
1) So I know what condition,the internal engine is in.
2) To get a head gasket failure,out of the equasion,for hopefully many years.(sence these engines are prone to HG failure) ARP head studs prolong HG life and provide increased clamping force. (125 FTLB Torque with ARP lube)
Before pulling the head, I replaced tappet shims on exhaust valves for cyls # 2,3 & 4,to bring valve clearance within spec - all others were good.
After cleaning Block Deck (used plastic plugs in Oil feed hole and all 3 oil return holes-to prevent debris from entering oil system)- then chased all headbolt holes with 12MM Tap and degreased holes and deck.
Cleaned cyl head gasket surface and degreased.
Checked Deck and Head for warpage ( I have a machined straight edge for this purpose)
Both Deck and head were well under .004 spec
Installed new head gasket with alignment dowl pins(made from old head bolts,as my snap-on kit doesn't have 12MM ) and reinstalled head.
Installed ARP head studs,washers and nuts-all coated with ARP lube
Torqed in sequence-3 steps -First = 40FTLBS / second = 80FTLBS ' Final= 125FTLBS
Will retorque agian tomorrow to 125FTLBS- then agian after initial warm up and agian after 1000 miles.





Head has cracks in 3 prechamber cups  and between valves in one cyl



Cyls have a pretty decent ridge  leading me to believe that this is either a high mileage engine,or it has had a hard life.
Also noted-this engine has been disassembled before-as pistons have been marked with centerpunch to identify pistons 1 thru 4
While cyls have no scoring,they definately do have wear.
I would expect this engine to have considerable blowby and oil consumption.
Hopefully I'm wrong- as time and $$ doesn't allow for a rebuild or replacement,until next year. Unfortunately-the cyls are worn beyond a good re-ring job



More pics tomorrow,as I reassemble
Mike


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

Looks like you are doing some good work. Best of Luck.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

j-boogie253 said:


> Hi JG :wave:


Hey boogs. Yeah, I'm not dead.

Yet!

:beer:


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Had some time to get a few things done today.
Retorqed cyl Head to 125 FtLbs
Mounted Exhaust Manifold and heat shields
Loosely mounted Turbo
Routed wiring for Starter,Alt and block Heater thru clamps
Attached heater hose to cyl head
Sorted thru some boxes,to condense stuff in back of car.
Hey-the trunk isn't full of boxes of parts anymore !
Tomorrow should be a much more productive day.
Mike


----------



## spdrace11 (Oct 27, 2003)

WOW ive always thought about this in a Wagon.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Intake & Exhaust Manifolds,turbo*

Spent some time agian today, Made some progress.
Reinstalled Exh Mani , heat shields,new gaskets,Turbo, Oil feed and return lines, New Oil drain plug washer,Intake Mani with new gasket,Intake hoses.
Repaired a dent in down pipe, massaged a small area of downpipe to clear floor pan, Installed a new stud in Turbo Outlet- Installed downpipe with new gasket, lock nuts and anti sieze throughout.
The downpipe being used is from an 85 Quantum 1.6TD and lines up perfectly. I added a flex pipe to the front of the TT exaust system and will need to add a 2" dia X 6" long extension pipe.to complete exhaust system.
Filled & installed oil filter,tightened oil cooler & Guzzled down 4 Qts of Mobile 1 synthetic 5W-40 Turbo Diesel Oil. ( My Caddy loves this stuff-especially in the colder weather ! )
Saving Timing Belt for later,as I want to re-seal Injection pump and perform Gov Mod while I'm at it.
Hope to spend a little more time on the Fox tomorrow.
Mike


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Oil Cooler Feed & return Hoses*

Next up: Coolant hoses for Oil cooler.
Remember, the engine application was an 85 Quantum 1.6TD.
Unfortunately,both of the hoses-which feed and return from the oil cooler
- have been superceeded & then discontinued.While I was able to locate the bypass hose
which feeds the oil cooler( $85 + S&H)- I had no luck with the return hose. After considering my options-
I decided to fabricate these hoses. Mainly based upon future availability of these hoses.
Remember- this will be my daily driver & the last thing I want-is to have this car laid up for weeks,
trying to find another hose-when these eventually need replacement.
For the Bypass hose/oil cooler feed hose - I purchased a standard Dayco # 70990 ,which fits 1.6 diesels WITHOUT oil cooler.
I then fabricated a 1" X 1" X 5/8" "T" fitting. The "T" fitting is standard 1" Pipe X 4" long. I drilled and tapped a hole 
in the center of the pipe for 3/8" pipe thread. I then screwed in a standard Hose Barb (3/8" Pipe X 5/8" hose)
Using JB weld epoxy as thread sealant. I then used a rotary file on the inside of the
1" pipe,to remove excess hose barb,which protruded and would have effected coolant flow.
I cut and spliced Bypass hose and installed the 5/8" oil cooler feed hose. I also installed
a stretched out 5/8" dia spring-INSIDE ALL the oil cooler hoses-to prevent hose kinking on sharp bends
( silicone spray really helped here)
The oil cooler return hose was fabrucated using a simple "T" fitting with three 5/8" hose barbs.
I opted for a metal "T" instead of the plastic type- due to diesel engine vibration.
Simple to fabricate,using common-readily available parts.
I also used "tension"type hose clamps,in most places-until my supply ran out.These clamps are hard to find around here !
I'm going to have to visit the local junk yard for more !


----------



## syncrogti (Sep 5, 2005)

good work. That rusty coolant hard line worries me though. Maybe remove it, blast it and paint/por15 it?


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Your probably right.
But the pics make it look MUCH worse than it is- it was cleaned but not painted- has fresh surface rust.
In the pics it looks horrible-but really isn't bad at all.
May have some time today-to get a few things done.
Mike


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Ya had to mention that hard line ! LOL Now it was bugging me- So- I removed it,re-cleaned,Primed and Painted Light grey-this way I could still see it behind all that stuff 



Got a lot more done the past few weekends.
I will post pics and progress in a few days.
Mike


----------



## GTI Junkie (Feb 10, 2011)

Great job, glad to see someone finishing the job, after it was sold I unsuscribed from this thread, well guess what... I'm back in 

Keep up the good work man :thumbup:


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

So, is this car running yet?? 
The suspence is killing me....opcorn:


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update*

Not running yet- the suspense is killing me too !
Taking my time,to do things right..and finding time..with work and kids.
Next: I resealed injection pump and performed governor Mod-
Reinstalled injection pump- timed to 1.05MM
Installed rebuilt injectors with new heat shields,
reinstalled all injector lines ect...


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Next:
Fabricated mounting brkt for Fuel filter- Mounted fuel filter on firewall with all new fuel lines,filled and bled fuel system


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Rad & shroud*

Next:
I installed a new VW radiator,with new rad mounts,new fan switch,new Rad cards,and all new hoses,reinstalled old rad fan and shroud.Filled and bled cooling system.
I must say-the large rad card was a pain in the A_S - Had to trim it some,to fit.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update*

This weekend, I Modified and installed air box, as well. ( pics to come)
Yet to do: all the wiring.
1)Glow plug fuses,relay and wiring
2)Battery (new 1000 CCA Battery on the shelf)
3) Hook up all the battery cables
4)Clean grounds and add a few
5)After battery is hooked up- I need to probe some wires and find the starter wire(from Ignition switch)
and a suitable Keyed power wire for the fuel solenoid (on injection pump)
Then double check everything-pre oil and turn key (and hope I didn't forget anything LOL )
I'll update next weekend.
Hopefully she will be running.
Mike


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Looking good, Mike.

Greg W.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

wow - I have been viewing this thread the last couple of weeks thru tapatalk and NONE of those photos were showing up.

looking great!

cp


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks amazing! Thanks for the updates!


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Very inspirational, congrats and keep up the great work! Can't wait to see this running and to see some numbers!


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Just fantastic work, great documentation...really happy to see this project getting finished JGWarner put his heart and soul into it, good to see it getting completed properly.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update*

Hey guys,
Thanks for all the good comments .
Definately helps my motivation.
Although time is a rare commodity lately (mostly due to babysitting my 2 boys), I did manage to get
a few hours work done on the wiring.
Completed most of the Glow Plug wiring (solenoid mounted ,fuse block and junction block mounted,all
wired with dielectric and heat shrink) I have the switch to wire up and run the wire from switch to solenoid- then the glow plug system will be finished.
I also mounted a power distribution block,on the pass side strut tower (close to battery),Routed and hooked up starter cable and "+" Battery Cable- all with dilectric,heat shrink, Loom and clamps.
Sorry,didn't have time for pics. I will take some next weekend.
Next weekend, I have to do some front end work,on the Mrs Explorer
(upper A arms, lower ball joints,tie rod ends,stop light switch)
After that, I can get a few things done on the Fox.
Mike


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Alternator wiring Question ???*

Hey guys.
I have a wiring question- maybe you guys can help me out.
Remember- I didn't remove the engine or wiring-so I'm figuring things out as I go.
Does this pic look like the wire,which goes to the SMALL post on the Alternator ??



This is the Alternator I have :



Thanks,Mike


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

That's correct, the blue exciter wire goes to the small post on the alternator.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi,
Thanks for your help - I appreciate it.

I took the OEM Battery ground cable/Strap to work today- and soaked it in the Carburetor acid
tank for 1 hour,then soaked in parts washer-then water rinse.
It came out almost looking new !
I prefer the OEM strap type cables- over the aftermarket.
I will Add a few grounds as well.
Pics this weekend
Mike


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Great thead...motivates me to do some work on my Fox wagon.


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)

nice


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Here is a pic of Ground cable
Sorry for the dim lighting


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Engine Wiring*

Hey Guys.
Had some time this weekend,to finish up the wiring.
I installed the Glow Plug Fuse Box and wiring



Then Installed a Glow Plug Junction Box and wiring.
**Note PO had "pimped" the glow plug wiring and planned on installing a 4 place fuse box.
I decided agianst this method- because -upon carefully mounting the 4 place fuse box,the fuse box 
actually fell apart as I was attaching the wires. This made me question the reliability of this method.
If it fell apart now,while I was taking my time and being cautious,was it really going to withstand diesel
engine vibration? I doubt it.
So, I used a Glow plug fuse box,as a junction box,for the 4 glow plug wires- Much sturdier.
It is mounted to the side of the battery tray,near the fuel filter.
The glow plug Fuse itself,is mounted on the Pass side inner fender,close to the power distrubution block


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Next, I mounted the Glow Plug relay (a heavy duty starter solenoid) to the Pass side strut tower - 
Then I mounted a Power Distribution Block right next to it- using screws and epoxy.
Nice and close to the Battery(+) Terminal.
This method allowed me to neatly route the new Heavy guage Battery cable,starter cable,Glow plug Power supply and power supply wires from vehicles fues panel.
All done with dielectric and heat shrink,to sustain good connections.
I think this is much nicer,than cramming a bunch of wires into a battery top post terminal.



Next- Installed the new 1000CCA Battery,along with Ground strap to firewall.
The OEM ground Cable,has 2 ground connections on it-One at bellhousing bolt and another at Battery tray.
I also added another ground cable from the same point on the battery tray,to one of the starter mounting bolts.
Extra Grounds are Gooood


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Count down to Smoke*

Well,
I had planned on working on the Mrs Explorer this weekend.
But I'm sooo close to firing up the Fox !
So i compromised
I did the Pass side upper "A" arm.lower Ball joint and tie rod,saving the drivers side
suspension work for next weekend..LOL
She doesn't have the Explorer on the road yet anyways.

Soo- back to work on the Fox.
I ran a new keyed power wire,from fuse panel to injection pump solenoid.
Removed Vac pump and pre oiled the engine-reinstalled vac pump.
Plugged in block heater ( it was 25 Deg F )
Cracked open the injector lines and cranked to bleed the lines.
Re tightened the lines, jumped the glow plug relay ( I haven't wired the switch yet)
Then cranked her over.
It took a good amount of cranking,due to several things- I had the Injetion pump filled with ATF for storage (after resealing),it was 25 deg F , and the NEW clear fuel line has a pin hole in it. It was sucking air bubbles 3" from the pump. (I ordered a new one today)

But


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

IT IS ALIVE !!!!



It was running,while I took this pic.
I still have odds and ends to finsih up.
The turbo oil retun line has a small leak (Have to get a new one made)
The Fuel feed line need to be replaced
Need to adjust shifter (1st gear is where reverse should be) (it was in a box when I bought the car)
Need to change the accel cable setup a bit (the GO pedal is WAY too high off the floor)
But all in all - Not too bad.
I haven't driven the car yet-due to the above issues.
Hopefully next weekend.
Mike


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Congratulations! Video soon, I hope?


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Video! Nao!


----------



## GTI Junkie (Feb 10, 2011)

2strokesmoke said:


> IT IS ALIVE !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad to hear it's running, looking real good, keep up the good work :beer::thumbup:



JGWarner said:


> Video! Nao!


LOL, If somebody want's to see it running more than the current owner, I guess it would be you  :thumbup:


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Way to go!! :thumbup: How does it sound? opcorn:


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

Good job! Very clean!


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey guys,
While I do have a toolbox,larger than a refridgerator,
I Don't have a camcorder - my phone is prehistoric- not pic capable
My camera does take vidio- but I don't know about sound. (never used it for that ) LOL
I'll try to figure something out.
The engine doesn't sound too bad,considering the pin hole in fuel line.- causing it to surge a little.
I can definately hear the lower end making some noise - more so when cold.
As I mentioned earlier (when doing head gasket and head studs) the cyls had a pretty decent ridge,leading me to believe-this engine either had high milage,or a hard life.
So I'm not really surprised about the engine being noisey.
Eventually- I will have to replace the longblock,or do a full rebuild.
Hopefully this engine will hold out long enough for me to lay up my Caddy for body work and paint.
Then I can adress this engine.
But for now- it runs.
After my new fuel line comes in,and I get a turbo oil return hose made,then I can do some fine tuning and see how she drives.
Next weekend I need to retorque cyl head,adjust shifter,ect.
Meanwhile, I'll try to get a vid this weekend.
Mike


----------



## Veedubyoo (Mar 14, 2005)

Great work! Looking extremely clean as well, just fantastic.


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

2strokesmoke said:


> IT IS ALIVE !!!!


Huzzah! 

Let me know where/how you get a new drain line made; I have a K03 turbocharged 1.5 that will need a new/custom drain line.




JGWarner said:


> Video! Nao!





GTI Junkie said:


> LOL, If somebody want's to see it running more than the current owner, I guess it would be you  :thumbup:



I'm right behind him! 

Also, watch for flexing with using such a long support bolt for the alternator. I originally had my alternator mounted to the 1.5 in my own Fox, using 5/6" threaded rod versus bolts, and even with tight spacers it steadily put a bend in the upper rod, which would then make the whole assembly prone to throwing belts. I couldn't SEE the bend, but replacing the rod got rid of the belt throwing... until the new rod bent.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update*

Hi Guys, Sorry so long on the update.
I found the source of my oil leak- It's NOT the turbo oil return line- it is the packing or seal,between the turbo center section and the 2 bolt flange,which the return line attaches to.
I've been having some trouble locating a new packing,as it would seem most Garret T3's use a gasket in this location. According to my local VW dealer-this part is NLA.
I may have found a dealer who can get it. I placed the order yesterday and I'm awaiting confirmation.
Meanwhile, I took care of a few otherr things:
Wired the Glow Plug switch
Replaced the leaking clear fuel line
Changer the Trans gear oil to Mobile 1 synthetic
Repaired #2 injector (was leaking- Had to remove it and tighten 2 halves together a bit more and reinstalled with new heat shield)
Finally figured out why I couldn't get this car into reverse: PO installed a 5 speed trans,while car originally had a 4 speed trans. Well- the 4 speed shifter box was still in the car LOL
I was trying to find reverse next to 1st gear (like every other VW I have driven) Apparently-the 5 speed has reverse near 5th gear and the 4 speed shifter box wasn't allowing enough movement to reach 5th and reverse. Fortunately, the 5 speed shifter box I needed,was in a box in the trunk of the car. I installed and adjusted the shifter,with plenty of fresh grease- Now all is well !
I took the car for a short test drive,only to be disappointed.
No power at all and tons of fuel smoke,while trying to accelerate.
I think I found the problem- Somehow, I'm still sucking air bubbles in the fuel line !
This really pissed me off ! I paid so much attention to fabricating the new fuel lines-definately overkill- One piece new steel line,from tank to firewall-without any splices- No sharp bends-No kinks, All new fuel hoses front and rear with double stainless High pressure clamps,all new copper sealing washers at banjo fittings,ect) In fact-the only thing not replaced,was a 3" long piece of rubber hose from steel line at firewall to fuel filter (has crimped on banjo fitting and looked to be in great shape)
Upon reviewing the fuel system,I found the my in tank lift pump is not working.Upon diagnosing,I found the the relay is not closing to provide power to the fuse and pump. Power supply to both circuits of the relay is good-leading me to believe that perhaps the original ECM for the gas engine-used to close the ground circuit for the relay. I dug out the wiring diagrams and have yet to confirm this.
When I repair the fuel pump circuit,it will help me find my fuel line leak.
Also, We had a nice warm day in the 50's last week,so I dug out the pressure washer and cleaned the Quantum wheels,installed new valve stems and bead sealer-mounted on car.
They definately make the car look a lil better.
New Longer lug bolts,plastic caps for lug bolts and wheel center caps have been ordered and are on their way !


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

2strokesmoke said:


> Upon reviewing the fuel system,I found the my in tank lift pump is not working.Upon diagnosing,I found the the relay is not closing to provide power to the fuse and pump. Power supply to both circuits of the relay is good-leading me to believe that perhaps the original ECM for the gas engine-used to close the ground circuit for the relay. I dug out the wiring diagrams and have yet to confirm this.


The fuel pump relay wants an "RPM" signal from the coil, it's one of the small terminals.

That way if the engine cuts off, the pump cuts off, even with the ignition still on (wreck or similar fire situation).

Swap the fuel pump relay for a horn relay. Problem solved.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for the Tip ! I appreciate it !
You saved me the time of troubleshooting the circuit.
Does the horn relay hold up to continuos duty cycle ?
The fuel pump relay obviously is designed for 100% duty cycle and has much larger terminals
I'm just wondering if I should solder a bridge inside the relay?
Have you used the horn relay for extended use and it holds up well?
In my case, I'm only using the lift pump,as the Original High press gas pump has been removed, so there isn't as much amperage thru the relay.
Agian, I'm just looking for the most reliable way to go
Thanks agian for the Tip !
Mike


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I used a horn relay while I was waiting for the proper pump relay for my wagon. It worked fine in place of the pump relay for long while.


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Looking sharp :thumbup: 

Let us know how it drives when the fuel issues are weeded out. I wanna know if it has more oomph than your NA caddy.

I caught myself looking at the Fox car classifieds today...


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Update*

Well, I had some time today to work on the Fox.
I swapped the fuel pump relay for a horn relay and fuel pump works !
Thanks for your help guys !
I happen to have several of those relays,so I threw a few in the glove box,as spares.
My parts arrived today,so I installed new lug bolts,with plastic caps and new wheel center caps. Looks complete now.
I'm having trouble finding a new seal,for the turbo oil return.(source of my oil leak)
Maybe you guys have some suggestions ?

I'm looking for a seal VW # N0282231 or equivelant.
It has been coming up as NLA thru VW.
Application: 85 Quantum 1.6TD FWD (NOT AWD)
It is a rubber "packing" (flat sides- NOT rounded sides like an "O" ring)
It fits between the turbo center section (cartrige) and the 2 bolt flange(which the oil return hose attaches to)
Turbo is a Garret T3
It is NLA thru Local dealer.
I have ordered it thru several online VW dealers,only to recieve an email days later-that it's NLA.
Does anyone know where I can get this part or what it can be safely replaced with ?
This seal is holding up my Fun 
Any help is GREATLY appreciated !
Thanks,Mike


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

2strokesmoke said:


> I'm looking for a seal VW # N0282231 or equivelant.
> It has been coming up as NLA thru VW.
> Application: 85 Quantum 1.6TD FWD (NOT AWD)
> It is a rubber "packing" (flat sides- NOT rounded sides like an "O" ring)
> It fits between the turbo center section (cartrige) and the 2 bolt flange(which the oil return hose attaches to)


Get rough dimensions from old seal and the parts it seals.

www.mcmaster.com -> sealing -> o-rings -> Square Cross Section -> [Material] -> [Size]

You will probably be playing with metric sizes. Looks like they don't supply metric square cross section seals, so you may need to get a bag of them in an approximate size.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

There's a negative aspect to using the existing gasser lift pump in the tank. Should it fail and fuel level fall below the top of the pump the internal lift pump on the IP will suck air instead of fuel. That's one reason I deleted the electric lift pump on my Fox D, besides, with the internal lift pump you shouldn't need further assistance getting fuel from the tank to the IP, none of the other diesel powered VW's / Audi's from this generation use electric lift.

Also, don't forget to install ant-backflow valves in your fuel lines back by the tank. The diesel cars have two small valves in the lines that allow for correct flow direction only.

Looks like it's coming along nicely.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hi, Thanks for the info- I wasn't aware that check valves were used in the lines.
If I remember correctly,doesn't the fuel return bolt( at IP return banjo)have an internal check valve?
I will have to double check my spare IP's to verify.
As far as the lift pump goes- I installed a new lift pump and did verify that is a passive pump (fuel freely flows thru pump with power off) before install.
I'm curios tho,why would IP draw air instead of fuel (with failed pump) before fuel level reaches pump inlet screen ? Maybe fuel sloshing around in tank,when level is low? I know my tank doesn't have any internal baffeling.
Personally, I NEVER run any of my vehicles below 1/4 tank - Makes a huge difference is fuel pump life.
Did you incounter this before?
By the way, my leak in fuel system-turned out to be at the fuel filter - despite having the new filter VERY tight by hand- I had to tighten it with channel locks- No more leak.
Engine now runs smooth,without surging.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

There's a vent hole in the lift pump, at least in the one in my car, such that if inop and the fuel level fell below a certain point it would pull where the least resistance was...and that was the air. I tested it before I excluded it from the system. I replaced mine with a metal tube and then attached the screen at the bottom so it would draw from the very bottom of the tank.

The 'check valve' in the banjo bolt isn't exactly a check valve, it's a restrictor that keeps fuel level and pressure in the pump at a certain level, at least from the research I've done. There's a lot of talk on the MB forums about this valve and whether it eventually needs a new spring to maintain proper pressure. Some have tweaked the spring slightly hoping to improve fuel system pressure. There's really no evidence to suggest that it needs to be tweaked.

As for the line check valves all I know is that if you look at the Mk2 diesel cars they all use a check valve in the fuel lines back at the tank, one for supply and one for return. Whether they're actually necessary or not is debatable, but I installed them because they were used on a factory diesel car.

I also installed a factory glow plug setup tapping into the backside of the fuse / relay panel and using the 'oxs' position in the cluster with a yellow gp led so the system operates completely like a factory system would. The harness and components were easily extracted from the 4k diesel and it all installed easily. The same system / relay is used in basically all the older IDI diesel setups. I would have used the existing strip fuse mounting location on the fuse box except that the audi setup uses a strip fuse block under the hood, which seemed easier to fuss with.

At any rate, if you're setup is successful you should be fine, but again I removed it because I was concerned about the electric pump going inop...and essentially the tank lift pump is unnecessary with a good IP.

steve


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

QuantumSyncro said:


> At any rate, if you're setup is successful you should be fine, but again I removed it because I was concerned about the electric pump going inop...and essentially the tank lift pump is unnecessary with a good IP.


Unnecessary, but it can be useful for diagnosing air leaks by allowing you to put a light pressure on the system and looking for wetness. Also makes swapping fuel filters a breeze: install dry, turn key, prime system, voila!


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

turbinepowered said:


> Unnecessary, but it can be useful for diagnosing air leaks by allowing you to put a light pressure on the system and looking for wetness. Also makes swapping fuel filters a breeze: install dry, turn key, prime system, voila!


Perhaps, but I still claim that you can't pull through it reliably if the pump is partially exposed.

It may aid fuel system diagnosis or priming although that can be done easily with a hand vac. It's just another component that I wouldn't want to find myself on the wrong side of should it fail. 

It could be viewed as a personal choice perhaps but since none of the other VW / Audi diesels of this generation used such a device it was something I deleted. An original BX diesel would not have it either and a good integral lift pump will have no problem pulling fuel.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*My 2 cents*

Hi Guys,
Obvoiusly,there is much debate,over the use of a lift pump.
I knew this before I bought the pump.
I have read many posts reguarding this topic.
Some people swear they made a big difference (probably on an old IP ) and some say Not needed. Some say it will effect internal IP pressure,some say No.
My personal decesion to use one was based on several factors:
1) in this case- the fox sending unit was already setup and wired for a lift pump,so installing the lift pump was very easy.
2) I'm using the original IP from the 85 Quantum just resealed with Gov Mod (Not rebuilt)
I had no Idea what condition the IP was in,due to age (27 yrs old) and storage(when I bought the car the IP had no caps on the inlet or outlet and no caps on the inj lines- pump was bone dry and sat for some time.
3)I knew it would be usefull, in priming the fuel system,checking for leaks and in case I ran out of fuel,bleeding the system.
4) I knew it would be easy to disable,if I needed to.
5) I knew I could easily remove it,if I had to-thanks to an acess panel in the cargo area.
6)Most importantly- I wanted to try it -and see for myself-if there was any difference.By simply unplugging a relay, I can compare the difference-IF any.

I will Honestly report my findings,when I get the car on the road - NOT to prove or disprove anyone. Strictly for those who are considering installing a lift pump.
I appreciate everyones comments and thoughts. I thought I would share mine as well.
After all,that's the beauty of these forums.
You guys have been very friendly and always eager to help,with advise and suggestions.
I am extremely gratefull and thank you all.

On another note: I had a little time today,so I fired up the fox (which starts pretty easily in the cold),let her warm up then adjusted the fuel screw.
You know the deal- take her for a test drive,adjust some more-test drive..ect...
After 6 trips around the block, I've got her pretty close. The Fox definately accelerates faster than my Caddy. I wouldn't call it a sports car LOL ! But definately able to keep up with traffic ! And NO smoke.
It has an entirely different feel,than my Caddy: different ride and handeling,much less engine noise inside the car,ect..
Also MUCH taller gearing.
It feels like the Turbo doesn't really spool in 1st and not until the top of 2nd ( seems to jive with what I've read about the T3) but you can feel the difference in 3rd and 4th(and hear it spool) With this gearing, 5th will be like overdrive LOL ! I dumped it into 5th at 45 MPH (because I was running out of road and wanted to check 5th gear) and at 45MPH it felt like the engine was below Idle (shuddering).
When I get this car on the road, I will likely tune further.
I'm currently waiting for the turbo oil return seal,which is on 2 week backorder.
That will give me time to finish up little odds and ends.
I do plan to add an intercooler and increase boost, perhaps in the spring.
If the test drive gives true indication, I may swap in a K14 Turbo for quicker spool.
We'll see- perhaps increasing the fuel a bit more will help.
Thanks agian guys, I'll keep ya updated, 
Mike


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*WTB or help finding*

Hey Guys,
I've had an oil leak at turbo oil return,on my Fox 1.6TD conversion.
The engine setup is out of an 85 Quantum 1.6TD
Can't seem to find part #'s
I need oil return flange (in pic & # 15 in drawing)
also 2 washers ( # 19 in drawing) Were missing-causing flange to break.
Anyone have these ? Or know where I can get them ?
Unfortunately- it wasn't just the "O" ring leaking 
Thanks !
Mike


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

*068 145 849 A* for the flange

Kinda pricey from 1stvwparts.com

*N 023 731 2* for the washers


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Thanks for your help !
Where did you find those part #'s ???
I couldn't find a pars beakdown on 1stVW or anywhere else.
It would be great,for future reference.
Thanks, Mike


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

The part number exclusion on sites like this is annoying - I agree. I guess there is a reason for it - but after 20 years it should be public information.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

2strokesmoke said:


> Thanks for your help !
> Where did you find those part #'s ???
> I couldn't find a pars beakdown on 1stVW or anywhere else.
> It would be great,for future reference.
> Thanks, Mike


http://www.auto-parts.spb.ru/cat/au/au.mycat?cl=dr2000

Greg W. posted this a while back


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

j-boogie253 said:


> http://www.auto-parts.spb.ru/cat/au/au.mycat?cl=dr2000
> 
> Greg W. posted this a while back


Thanks for reminding me of this. It's extremely helpful. I don't know why, but I found it really hard to navigate when I first found this. I guess I have my head wrapped around the car a bit more and I forgot to check it out again since. Bookmarked.


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Found some Good used parts. Should be here soon !
Thanks Guys !


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Recvd flange and washers this past week.
This past weekend, I installed the flange,with new "O" ring, and new washers(from VW)
Everything is back together and running agian ! NO more oil leak !
After a closer look at this setup- It is no wonder-the first flange cracked !
The flange bolts to BOTH the turbo AND Pass side engine mount.
When you look closely -it becomes obvious-that the the flange(when mounted to turbo) and the mounting boss on the engine mount- are no where close to being parallel.
The PAIR of washers used on each side,are special washers -designed to make this mounting possible (one washer is flat on one side and concave on the other- the mating washer is flat on one side and convex on the other.(#18 & #19 in above diagram) When paired together-they allow two un-parallel surfaces,to mate together.
I Honestly must say- I have never seen anything like this before.
In my case- the 2 convex washers were missing,from when I bought the car,so my oil flange cracked,when I tightened it.
Happily- all is good now.
I also installed some new seat bushings and guides- Now my seats move freely,without ratteling.
Should have this car on the road,within a few weeks !


----------



## JGWarner (Oct 22, 2009)

Should I start planning a road trip? 

Awesome work. I am thoroughly put to shame. :facepalm:

I finally bought a new car for myself, so my VW withdrawal symptoms are thoroughly quenched. Now it won't hurt so much when I see the old Fox TD again.


----------



## Hardcore (Feb 18, 2002)

Any updates on this one? How is the lift pump working out for you?


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

*Long overdue Update- My appologies*

Hey Guys,
Sorry,It's been a while sence I was here.
A few updates on the Fox :
I finally registered the car in Late November
I put 4 New tires on it ( Toyo extensa) same tires I have on my Caddy. Car rides and handles soooo much better now.
I had to remove the fuel pump relay to disconnect the fuel pump
There had been much talk and controversy over this issue
In this case- the in tank Lift pump was not benificial.
With the lift pump (stock VW Fox pump) operating, I was eperiencing low power and excessive fuel smoke. I disabled the pump by removing relay (it is a flow thru design,so fuel flows thru it freely,when disabled) and smoke went away and power increased.
I did have to modify the alternator mount slightly;
As mentioned by others- the alternator did begin to wobble,within 2 hours ov operation.
I installed to LARGE steel spacers between back of alternator and mount (on pivot bolt) and this cured the problem. I've been driving the car daily for 3 months and it hasn't loosened again.
The steel spacers were approx 5/16" ID X 1-1/4" OD X 3/4" ? Long (don't remember exactly)
Much better than the 1/2" OD spacers I originally used
I work from home now,so I don't travel far too often. Believe it or not- I filled the fuel tank in late November,when I registered the car and just filled it again 4 days ago (2/24/13)@ 6.6 Gallons
Not too bad  LOL
While the Speedo works correctly and accurately,Unfortunately the odometer and trip meter don't work,so I cannot report MPG at this time.
Powerwise : the car is OK - I definately feel there is more power to be had,with some tuning.
It's winter,The car starts instantly and runs consistant. I have no garage to work in- so the tuning can wait until spring,when the weather is nice.

Boost is at stock and I need to install a Pyro and boost gauge,before I increase it. I have already installed a MBC when turbo was rebuilt.
It definatelty could use some timing advance.

The only real disappointment,is the transmission.
JGW had swapped out for a 5 speed with a TALL final drive,for fuel economy.
While that may have suited a larger engine,this LIL 1.6TD REALLY struggles up the slightest hill .On flat ground I don't shift into 5th until AT LEAST 50MPH or it will barely accelerate.(and thats not winding the RPM high)
Also,this Transmission is very noisey.
I think a lower final drive trans,will be a major improvement in drivability.
Overall, I'm very happy with this car
It was a fun project,It's a Blast to drive and it is very reliable.
If anyone has any questions about the build, I will be happy to answer.
I'm not on here often,so please be patient
Thanks to all for your help,support and interest
Next project for me is a GMC K2500 I just aquired. Shoud be fun !
Mike


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

2strokesmoke said:


> Hey Guys,
> Sorry,It's been a while sence I was here.
> A few updates on the Fox :
> I finally registered the car in Late November
> ...


I am very curious about which transmission he installed. I would have thought that with the turbo the engine could handle a taller 5th gear, but that will depend on which trans he installed.

Do you have a boost gauge installed? When do you really get boost with it?

The 1.6L TD creates max torque at 2800rpm, which is the best area for cruising speed.

Perhaps it should have a smaller turbo, the factory unit was a K26 I think. A boost gauge will tell you when and how much boost you're actually getting. If it's a KKK unit you can make some adjustments to the waste gate, a Garrett not so much, you would need a boost controller device of some sort.

Sounds like the car is doing fine, glad to hear it's up and running.

steve


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

Ah....saw on page 2 he installed a 5M trans...that explains the shifting at 50, but I would still think that the turbo would create enough boost to move the car without having to downshift.

I'd check my boost before I declared the trans a bad choice. Also, I see it has the Garrett T3 turbo on it versus the tripple K unit.

I warned him about the lift pump issue, neither pump is necessary on a diesel and neither one should be kept. The odd thing though is that I was under the impression from my wiring research that the fuel pump relay didn't control the in tank unit, only the high pressure pump under the car.

At any rate, be careful of leaving the in tank pump in place even if it's disconnected. For some reason I believe that it can introduce air into the line that's undesirable. On the gas unit it can get away with this because it pumps into the reservoir where the high pressure unit draws fuel from. The diesel has no need for any of that under car equipment, the lift pump is internal to the IP.

steve


----------



## puchfinnland (Feb 16, 2013)

quote:

_It was a fun project,It's a Blast to drive and it is very reliable.
If anyone has any questions about the build, I will be happy to answer._

well now that is done sell it to me!
its no more fun now that its done!


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

I was gonna suggest the same thing 

He lives about an hour and 20 from me. In fact - I'll be in your town on the 23rd of March. Would be great to check it out if you're around. 

enjoyed the update.


----------



## alaincopter (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats, it's great to see one of the most interesting projects going on lately getting back on the road!! Would love to see some new pictures or maybe even video :beer:


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Hey Guys,
LOL,sorry- Not for sale LOL
I do like the car
I have NOT installed a boost gauge or EGT yet.
I did install a manual boost control
Right now,boost is stock
In the spring, I will install boost and EGT,then start increasing boost
Thant should help.
Right now, it has no power at all in 5th and barely makes it up a slight hill,while cruising at 65-70MPH
Fortunately I live on Long Island,where it's mostly flat ground LOL
That will change in 2 years,as I'm planning a move to western PA,where it's mountianous.
With the move in mind and the trans Tall gearing and noise, a trans swap may be a good idea.
I'll make that decesion,after making adjustments this spring.
Otherwise,I love the car !


----------



## 2strokesmoke (Dec 26, 2009)

Oh,sorry-almost forgot
Yes, It has a freshly rebuilt Garrett T3, which is slow to spool.
I would have preffered a smaller turbo,to spool quicker - but couldn't find a Bolt on substitute.
It has the trapaziod? inlet flange.
Something that spools quicker would help.
I don't plan to dump a bunch of boost in this engine (maybe 10PSI Max) as it is definately a high mileage engine.
But it Starts instantly in freezing cold ( I mean 1st or 2nd compression stroke) without block heater
Mike


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

2strokesmoke said:


> Oh,sorry-almost forgot
> Yes, It has a freshly rebuilt Garrett T3, which is slow to spool.
> I would have preffered a smaller turbo,to spool quicker - but couldn't find a Bolt on substitute.
> It has the trapaziod? inlet flange.
> ...


A K14 from an ecodiesel would have the same trapezoid flange on the exhaust manifold as the quantum so that's a possibility. It would likely spool faster than the T3.

Funny thing, my MB 92 300SD with a 3.4L turbo diesel has a K14 from the factory....seems a little small for the application but I guess they want it to supplement low end power. Kind of surprised me when I found that out, 4500lb car with a K14.

steve


----------



## dunebuggy888 (Jul 14, 2008)

Sooo, I was wondering was an update due on this car? Iv been the proud owner of this old girl and she's still going strong.


----------

